# Lucifer



## REBerg

*1.01 Pilot*
The opener for this series was highly entertaining.

The Prince of Darkness, aka Lucifer "Lucy" Morningstar, is AWOL from Hell. Tom Ellis portrays the most devilish bad boy you could possibly encounter -- combined with numerous "fish-out-of-water" moments generated by close contact with puzzling, still-living human beings.

The show is backed by witting dialogue and a kicky soundtrack. I'm looking forward to coming episodes.


----------



## willwallace

I also found the show entertaining, let's see how the rest of the series goes.


----------



## J-Sun

Everybody wants to be a cop. Doesn't matter if you're a ex-CIA hit man or a zombie or the devil. And, being the devil, this one is especially silly. But this kind of hits a sweet spot of silliness for me - any dumber and it'd be dumb; attempt to be any more serious and it'd be _really_ dumb. But, as is, it's just very entertaining. The guy playing Lucifer seems to be having a blast and the actual cop is intriguing. Like willwallace says, I'll have to see how it goes because maintenance will likely be a problem - already tired of the angel dropping in after just two episodes, for instance, even though the second ep did it cleverly the second time - and I don't know how it'll be running by itself without the _X-Files_ lead-in - but it's been fun so far.


----------



## The Bluestocking

Tom Ellis makes a rather hilarious Lucifer. I'll keep watching until it gets too silly


----------



## svalbard

It is fun. It might get tiring after awhile, similar to Sleepy Hollow, but so far so good.


----------



## Droflet

Saw the second one last night. It's still good. Had a few chuckles.


----------



## The Bluestocking

Droflet said:


> Saw the second one last night. It's still good. Had a few chuckles.



Still doesn't beat Agent Carter re laugh-out-loud moments though. Oh Jarvis and Mrs Jarvis and Bernard the Flamingo = comedy gold!


----------



## REBerg

Five episodes in, and I'm still enjoying it. The crime plots are a little formulaic, but the whole Devil immersed in Humanity thing is being entertainingly developed.



Spoiler



If the Lucifer-Chloe relationship is causing Lucy to become more human and mortal, it seems only logical that Chloe should become more devilish and super-powerful. Yes?
I would rather Lucifer did not lose his powers, especially being bulletproof, which seems like a handy thing when repeatedly confronting gunslinging criminals.  Could this be Father punishing his favorite angel for neglecting his assignment?


----------



## BAYLOR

Is it getting renewed ?


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Is it getting renewed ?


May be one of the new show survivors
FOX Renew/Cancel standings, week 20: ‘Lucifer’ is, at the moment, likely to be renewed


----------



## WaylanderToo

got to be honest I will not watch this on principle (said in my best Mary Whitehouse voice, and I'm painfully aware of the irony given my views on the late Mrs W) - not to go all fundie but IMO it's plain wrong


----------



## Heather Myst

I really enjoyed the first several episodes but it seems to have fallen into a pattern where all the shows seem to be the same thing kind of the way I felt about House. They seem to solve the case but there is always a twist at the end that lets you know somebody else was guilty of the crime.

The characters are all excellent though. Lucifer, Chloe, Linda and Mazikeen all make this an enjoyable series. Hopefully they surprise me and shake things up on future episodes.


----------



## REBerg

I'm wondering about Lucy's wings.



Spoiler



Why was it necessary to clip them off? Why save them in an apparently not-so-secure, shipping container? Why steal them?

Angel Amenadiel seems to have no problem with keeping his wings out of sight when passing as a human.


----------



## BAYLOR

So far , this show has been a treat to watch.


----------



## REBerg

The Devil's in the detail.
As in frequent comments like "speaking of me" and in little things like Lucy's red-soled shoes.


Spoiler



Flaming hot wings, anyone?


----------



## Brian G Turner

Another question about suitability for family viewing, re: nudity/sex.


----------



## REBerg

Brian Turner said:


> Another question about suitability for family viewing, re: nudity/sex.


No nudity or graphic sex. Sex is, however, a strong element in the series. Lucifer is quite the ladies demon. I wouldn't recommend watching it with younger children.


----------



## REBerg

*1.09 A Priest Walks into a Bar*

This was a walk on the serious side.



Spoiler



Lucifer lonely? Becoming friends with priest?

This episode moved close to the realm of genuine theological debate. Lucifer's initial response to Father Frank's assertion that God has a plan was "why does everyone assume that it's a good plan?"

In the end, Lucifer seems shaken. Did he truly have free will when he decided to ditch Hell and get chummy with Humanity in L.A., or was his decision part of Dad's master plan?


----------



## REBerg

Renewed!

Season 2: 



Spoiler



Where's Mom?



Lucifer Finale: Who Will Play [Spoiler]? And Lots More Burning Qs Answered!


----------



## BAYLOR

The way it ended, I can't wait for season 2. This show is terrific .


----------



## Droflet

Yep, best closing line to a series ever. One word that sets up the next season perfectly.


----------



## REBerg

Any speculation on who will play 



Spoiler



Mrs. God


 and what her backstory might be?


----------



## REBerg

*2.01 Everything's Coming Up Lucifer
2.02 Liar, Liar, Slutty Dress on Fire*
*


 
*​Zipping through the season opener to the final scene, when Mrs. God finds Lucifer in her latest recently deceased human body -- Holy BSG! Lucy's mom is Tricia Helfer!
Funny how every time Tricia shows up in another series, she seems to have not aged since her last appearance. Maybe she really is a Cylon, and she's apparently never far from a Resurrection Ship. 


Spoiler



Lucy spent most of last season as a fish out of water. This season, he assumes the role of coach, guiding Mom how to relate to Humans.
No good can come of this.


----------



## Steven Sorrels

I do so love this show.


----------



## Droflet

Steven, shhhhh. If they discover people like it they'll cancel it.


----------



## REBerg

Droflet said:


> Steven, shhhhh. If they discover people like it they'll cancel it.


Hmm. It is on Fox...


----------



## Droflet

REBerg said:


> Hmm. It is on Fox...


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> Steven, shhhhh. If they discover people like it they'll cancel it.



No they won't


----------



## ctg

I'm afraid Lucifier is one of those shows that are on walking in the rim, but for now, Fox has been very happy to renew this series. I don't think they have no trouble on making third season, with such big names appearing in the show. Studios love and hate this show for being such a brilliant star.


----------



## Rodders

I haven't seen this yet. Looks like fun, though.


----------



## ctg

Rodders said:


> I haven't seen this yet. Looks like fun, though.



Just let your mind turn off, and let the humour carry you into the ocean of things that goes around the horned one. It will become obvious quite soon he has quit, but people haven't quitted on him.


----------



## REBerg

*2.04 Lady Parts*
Ella (Aimee Garcia) is becoming my favorite new character.
"Creepy Guy Cologne" How is it that no fragrance manufacturer has latched onto that for a product name?


Spoiler



Funny to see Robert Picardo show up in a cameo as Yuri the Perv.


Lucy's obsession with his new phone was also humorous.


----------



## Rodders

I've just ordered series one from Amazon. This does look kind of interesting.


----------



## ctg

Rodders said:


> This does look kind of interesting.



Not just interesting. It's really, really funny and the story gets more interesting more you get into it. This isn't your average Hollywood series. Promise. It's original Neil Gaiman material turned to TV gold. However, the comic storyline isn't exactly the same as you see in this series.


----------



## Steven Sorrels

Tom Ellis is hilarious. Give me an hour everyday of him sassing about anything, and my life would be that much richer for it


----------



## REBerg

*2.05 Weaponizer*
Holy dysfunctional family! Dysfunctional Holy Family?
I'm no theologian, but does the ultimate First Family really have so many members? I am also surprised that immortality seems to be so conditional.
Quite the mixture of humor and pathos in this episode.


----------



## Rodders

Six episodes in and I'm finding it amusing. Tom Ellis is charming enough as Licifer, but don't we have enough cop shows, already?


----------



## REBerg

Rodders said:


> Six episodes in and I'm finding it amusing. Tom Ellis is charming enough as Licifer, but don't we have enough cop shows, already?


It was probably smart of the producers to mount such a creative concept atop a tried-and-true format. I tend to forget that it's a cop show, but you're right. We've got a lot of them.


----------



## ctg

I still don't know about mum, but it seems that God doesn't mind about the context or what is happening in the city of angels. Most of these things they do doesn't cause a major distress in the population, even though Lucifer keeps advertising that he's the real deal. The whole situation is so intriguing because the end result is limitless.

I'll expect we get to see more of the family in the near future, but for the brother who lost his wings, he deserved it. Lucifer chose to take a step out when it offered to him, and he enjoys his life among the humans. So for a theory sake, I'll say, when he made the change and Lucifer took a vacation in Los Angels, he was also meant to feel all the pain humans experience in the prime plane.

Not just the joy or glorious experiences. But all of it. Just like Lucifer has done to with Mum.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Rodders

I finished the first series last night and will definitely be back for the second. A really nice, entertaining series that's pretty light hearted. I'll probably re watch it with my GF in the coming weeks.


----------



## REBerg

Rodders said:


> I finished the first series last night and will definitely be back for the second. A really nice, entertaining series that's pretty light hearted. I'll probably re watch it with my GF in the coming weeks.


I find the series to be thought-provoking as well as entertaining. I also like the soundtrack.


----------



## Rodders

Agreed? The soundtrack is pretty cool.


----------



## Kylara

Soundtrack is epic.

Latest episode very good, not sure older brother isn't losing the plot, and conniving mother is opening all sorts of fun possibilities. 

I just love Tom Ellis. I wish I could have him sassing every day too


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> I find the series to be thought-provoking as well as entertaining. I also like the soundtrack.



Absolutely on both counts.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

I wonder if mother's name is "Chaos", because she seems to be a sh*t-disturber of the first order.


----------



## Droflet

Well, at least she's not a Cylon.


----------



## ctg

My theory is that his brother had a job, and he failed it in bad way. He even sinned, and as a punishment, he lost his wings. Mummy however is whole another ballgame, but she proved she's a godlike being for being able to "read all law books." To be honest, she's a nightmare for organising supernatural events at Earth.


----------



## Rodders

My missus has commented that Tom Ellis would make a good James Bond. Interesting thought.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> My missus has commented that Tom Ellis would make a good James Bond. Interesting thought.



Yes he would make a really good James Bond.


----------



## Stewart Hotston

I've found the character progression to be surprisingly interesting for all the major characters. I think it's frequently entirely incoherent narratively (such as how the detective is the only one who can resist his power but that this isn't ever really pursued) but Tom Ellis is such an engaging presence and the script is often so funny that I'm prepared to forgive it. 

I've not read the source material and the cosmological issues may well be addressed there more effectively but I'm judging it entirely on the show's presentation.


----------



## Alexa

Watching season 2 right now. Even the Devil needs a therapist nowdays and with Tom Ellis playing it, you completely forget the background of the story. It's just to funny !


----------



## REBerg

*2.09 Homewrecker*
Yikes! Is this show turning into a celestial soap?


Spoiler



Chloe's ex getting it on with God's ex? Could Dan become Lucifer's new step-dad?
Lucifer inviting Chloe out to dinner, then standing her up? Will that simmering romance ever be cranked up to full boil?


Oh, well. As long as it stays funny ...


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Did anyone get the little in-joke about Nietzsche in the latest episode, when Chloe is telling Lucifer why today is important?


----------



## Alexa

Nope. I was quite distracted when I watch it this week.


----------



## ctg

Nobody has commented even though Lucifer has been in the air for two episodes. The choice God presented to his Fallen Son is intriguing in best. And there are no moments I find dull while I'm watching this great series. There aren't many things that make me laugh, but this does. Seriously 

Also detective death and whole scene in the hospital triggered my PTSDs big time. I cried my face off the raise and resurrection. Plus they've got it down to a degree with mummy dearest. All her manipulation are like the events of my life. What's really interesting is that I feel spiritual with this series. Maybe that's the reason I'm laughing so my for the devil being himself.


----------



## ctg

> Great news, _*Lucifer*_ fans: the show has officially been given a Season 3. Even better news: the season order from Fox is for a full 22 episodes. The news comes a couple of months before the show’s Season 2 hiatus end.
> 
> The renewal isn’t really a surprise, seeing how well it’s doing – though _*Lucifer*_ has a lower profile and a drastically less glamorous budget than Warner Bros other DC show _*Gotham*_, _*Lucifer *_continues to match the latter’s performance.
> 
> For those who aren’t as familiar with the show, _*Lucifer*_ is based on the characters from Neil Gaiman, Sam Keith and Mike Dringenberg’s Vertigo comics of the same name. You can read the series’ full synopsis here:
> 
> The series follow the story of the original fallen angel. Bored and unhappy as the Lord of Hell, Lucifer Morningstar (Tom Ellis) has abandoned his throne and retired to LA, where he owns Lux, an upscale nightclub. Charming, charismatic and devilishly handsome, Lucifer is enjoying his retirement, indulging in a few of his favorite things – wine, women and song – when a beautiful pop star is brutally murdered outside of Lux.
> 
> The show stars Tom Ellis as Lucifer Morningstar, Lauren German as Chloe Decker, Kevin Alejandro as Dan Espinoza, DB Woodside as Amenadiel, Lesley-Ann Brandt as Mazikeen, Scarlett Estevez as Trixie, Rachel Harris as Linda Martin, Tricia Helfer as Charlotte and Aimee Garcia as Ella Lopez.


 Lucifer Season 3 gets the go ahead from Fox


----------



## Alexa

Good news. We will have at least this series to make us laugh.


----------



## Rodders

Great news, indeed.


----------



## BAYLOR

Alexa said:


> Good news. We will have at least this series to make us laugh.



It's one the best series on tv.


----------



## Lucien21

I like the show, but the comic book was better.


----------



## REBerg

*2:13 A Good Day to Die  (DaHjaj qaS Hegh QaQmoHbogh jaj!)*
A nod to Klingon philosophy in this title?
An excellent episode to finish part one of the season.
For me, this one raised questions: Is Hell powered by guilt? If so, are people incapable of feeling guilt immune from punishment in the hereafter?
I'm looking forward to the rest of the season. May 1 isn't that far off for those of us who don't get to our DVR storage bins as quickly as we should.


Spoiler



This mid-season finale was not without laughs. I liked how Amenadiel and Mazoikeen raised their hands when Lucy asked for who wanted to kill him, and how quickly Mazikeen applied the defibrillator to "Mom" when she volunteered to rescue her boy.
I was a little disappointed that "Dad" didn't make an appearance.


----------



## Vladd67

This should please REBerg
Spoilers
http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-latest-lucifer-promo-hints-at-what-will-surely-be-a-1794012768


----------



## REBerg

Vladd67 said:


> This should please REBerg
> Spoilers
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-latest-lucifer-promo-hints-at-what-will-surely-be-a-1794012768


----------



## Alexa

It should be interesting. I bet Dad will need some therapy sessions, too.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> It should be interesting. I bet Dad will need some therapy sessions, too.


Maybe "Dad" will finally reveal his reasons for such family decisions as putting Lucifer in charge of Hell or making "Mom" one of the tortured "inmates." Maybe we'll even get a glimpse of Dad's master plan for the Human Race.


----------



## Alexa

*Mom* has a more devilish behaviour in this series than Lucifer himself. *Dad* needs a really good master plan to clean up the mess.


----------



## E.Maree

Can't wait for the new series, just caught up and loved Season 2.


----------



## REBerg

*2.14 Candy Morningstar*
Totally bamboozled!


Spoiler



I never suspected that Lucifer's new "wife" was a fake. It seemed like something he would do.
I did wonder how the new Mrs. Morningstar was going to figure into the story. I expected her to come to some sort of tragic end during a murder investigation.


----------



## Droflet

Yep, a couple of nice twists at the end.


----------



## Alexa

Yep, it let me open mouth at the end. She was really good and I really believed she was a dancing girl. 

And I loved Mom's reaction !


----------



## ctg

"It's not like Eternity has a best before date" - Lucifer to Mum for being inpatient. ROFL


----------



## Alexa

He doesn't know she's is trouble yet.


----------



## Alexa

I really believed we met God in last night episode.


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> I really believed we met God in last night episode



I loved them having balls to go with the God and tie him to a magical plot device. What I couldn't understand what was wrong with Azrael's blade as it was ignited in the previous episode? Funniest bit was with Lucifier igniting mayhem in the nuthouse. It was brilliantly done.


----------



## Alexa

The scene where you tries to put his parents back together was absolutely hilarious. And as always, *Detective* had to spoil it.


----------



## Droflet

Yes, this show continue to hit it out of the park in every episode. Love it.


----------



## Alexa

I suppose we really have to wait for Season 3 to see Dad. *sigh*


----------



## REBerg

*2.16 God Johnson*


Spoiler



I lost "faith" in God Johnson when a punch to the face and a knee to the groin had the effects one would expect when inflicted on any mortal. One would think that the genuine Almighty would be at least be protected from physical harm by some sort of Holy Force Field. 
So, was the belt buckle/Medallion of Life a Godly remote control device? Would anyone who wore it become "God"? And the big question: can a guy go 15 years without removing his pants?


----------



## REBerg

Oops! Correction. 


Spoiler



The Santa lookalike had been in the facility for 15 year, not Johnson. Still, "God" must have needed to remove his pants at some point during his stay, however long that might have been.


----------



## Alexa

I'm glad he was not God after all. That actor played in Supernatural as one of the bad guy, so it was quite weird for me when I saw him.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I'm glad he was not God after all. That actor played in Supernatural as one of the bad guy, so it was quite weird for me when I saw him.


His eyes said "God," but his hair said "guy who needs a haircut." A whiter and more flowing mane might have done the trick.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> So, was the belt buckle/Medallion of Life a Godly remote control device? Would anyone who wore it become "God"? And the big question: can a guy go 15 years without removing his pants?








Spoiler



I think the device allowed God to download into the cowboy and when it was removed from his possession, the connection was lost. Sure Mum noticed it but she cannot admit it for some reason. I bet this is going to raise some eyebrows in hardline Christian communities.


----------



## Alexa

This was fun.  Lucifer got his a** kicked by a girl. 

That Maze is quite a character.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> This was fun.  Lucifer got his a** kicked by a girl.
> 
> That Maze is quite a character.


I think it was a draw. Still, a mere demon was able to hold her own going toe-to-toe with the Prince of Darkness. Impressive.


----------



## Alexa

It was even more funny when they both ended on Linda's couch for therapy.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> It was even more funny when they both ended on Linda's couch for therapy.




Like a battered couple undergoing marriage counseling. I think Lucifer learned that their relationship ran much deeper than he knew.


----------



## Alexa

I can't wait to watch next episode. Mother is really in trouble and Lucifer gets funny when he tries to hide things from his Detective.


----------



## REBerg

*2.18 The Good, the Bad and the Crispy*
Puzzling episode. It was apparently the season finale, as the show's return in fall was announced at the end.


Spoiler



Mom's holy spirit (for lack of a better term) abandoned Charlotte's body and departed this world through what appeared to be an interdimensional portal created by the flaming sword? Charlotte, who as I recall was dead when Mom took her body, is resurrected?
Who knocked out Luci and left him in the middle of a desert with a new pair of wings? Dad?
Well, at least Linda seems to have been saved. I was afraid that Mom's interrogation had ended with char-broiling.


----------



## Alexa

I was too tired last night so I didn't see this one yet. *sigh*


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I was too tired last night so I didn't see this one yet. *sigh*


I look forward to your thoughts on this one.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> world through what appeared to be an interdimensional portal created by the flaming sword?



I agree. Lucifer stroke a tear in the fabric of reality and cast mum into it as it has been hypothesised by the quantum theory, but so far we haven't been able to prove it. Not indefinitely. But what happened could have been produced in theory by the scientific methods. And that makes this so much more interesting as Arthur C Clark said: "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." 

To us Lucifer is magic and what happened looks as if he was sent in Mum's world ... or then doomed to a new kind of Hell. But whoever did the deed, knows Lucifer as the Prince of Lies. It's just he never lies and more so, he has been vehemently on the good path rather than getting involved in everything dark. And that's the reason why I love watching this series. It's funny and colourful instead of being dark and serious.



REBerg said:


> Charlotte, who as I recall was dead when Mom took her body, is resurrected?



I don't see it that way. She was given a second chance, meaning that the moment she was about to die, mum took over and in time, she healed her body. But I can believe in the resurrection theory as well. At least in that way it's explainable by the Bible and the good deed gave the wings back to the Fallen Angel. 

Is he going to burn them as well? Or does Luci understand that he's no longer on the same path that send him in the Hell at first place? Either can happen, but I believe latter is more believable than him being stupid and ripping them off, because he's angry to the Dad.



REBerg said:


> Dad?



Another angel? One of the Apostolics? The voice of God? A saint? Whoever, we can be assured that he or she is part of the Celestial Family. 



REBerg said:


> Well, at least Linda seems to have been saved. I was afraid that Mom's interrogation had ended with char-broiling.



Yeah. She was saved almost miraculously by the union of demon and angel on the very moment Mum was sent to another plane of existence. I rolled a tear and felt dark clouds of PTSD coming in like a bad storm by seeing her in such bad shape. It is interesting that she stays sober with all knowledge she's been given taken in the light that she deals everyday with supernatural beings.



It's been an absolute pleasure to watch this series growing into being one of the best things in the small screen. It is a highlight of the week even though I was afraid it was going to fall on its face when I started watching it. I keep watching it and I hope you do the same, because it's very well made. 

Huge thumps up to whole Lucifer crew. Well done.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> It's been an absolute pleasure to watch this series growing into being one of the best things in the small screen. It is a highlight of the week even though I was afraid it was going to fall on its face when I started watching it. I keep watching it and I hope you do the same, because it's very well made.
> 
> Huge thumps up to whole Lucifer crew. Well done


It is a wickedly funny show. I doubt that the Devil has ever been or will ever be presented in a more likable light. They could call the series _Everybody Loves Lucifer_.
Pity that Peter Boyle and Doris Roberts are gone. They would have been such great all-powerful parents.


----------



## Alexa

I finally saw the last episode last night. So mother is finally out of the picture and Lucifer is where ? How come he has his wings back ? Is this his brother's powers result ?

Damn them ! Now we have to wonder what's going on until they will give us the 3rd series. 

Peter Boyle and Doris Roberts would have been too old to fit in this eries, but I agree with you they could be great all-powerful parents.


----------



## REBerg

*2.18 The Good, the Bad and the Crispy*



Spoiler



When Lucifer tossed the Flaming Sword after Mom before the rift closed, I thought that he just wanted to get rid of the thing; but didn't that act give Mom the opportunity to re-open the portal and return? Don't inter-dimensional portals slice open from both sides? 
I'd like to see Mom occasionally return as the series continues.


----------



## Lucien21

REBerg said:


> *2.18 The Good, the Bad and the Crispy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Lucifer tossed the Flaming Sword after Mom before the rift closed, I thought that he just wanted to get rid of the thing; but didn't that act give Mom the opportunity to re-open the portal and return? Don't inter-dimensional portals slice open from both sides?
> I'd like to see Mom occasionally return as the series continues.





Spoiler



I thought he pulled the pin out of the knife before he threw it through the rift.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Lucien21 said:


> I thought he pulled the pin out of the knife before he threw it through the rift.



That is correct. He did. But who says that in that other dimension, where Mum is all powerful, she cannot invent a way to open the tear?"


----------



## REBerg

Lucien21 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he pulled the pin out of the knife before he threw it through the rift.





Spoiler



Missed that. Thanks. Makes her return less likely.


----------



## Alexa

Sorry guys, but I have no idea how to add that spoiler thingy. 

What do you  think about the end of this episode ?


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Sorry guys, but I have no idea how to add that spoiler thingy.


You click the icon that looks like this 


, pick Spoiler from the drop-down, then type the info you want to protect between these: ] [ Easy peasy, Oui?


----------



## Stewart Hotston

Spoiler: Spoiler



I thought this episode and the episode with God Johnson were excellent. Big question though is why Chloe and Dan didn't say 'hey, how the hell did you get down to the beach???' 

Kind of irritating that they let that slide. The music when Mumsy left was Start a Riot by Banners by the way.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Stewart Hotston said:


> Big question though is why Chloe and Dan didn't say 'hey, how the hell did you get down to the beach???'



Well, Dan knows Mum's and Lucifer's real identity, but Chloe can claim she was focusing on the subject and couldn't keep track on her partner. Thing is, they might have filmed the talk but that scene might have ended on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Piper

Alexa said:


> I'm glad he was not God after all. That actor played in Supernatural as one of the bad guy, so it was quite weird for me when I saw him.


He was also a detective on the show 'Psych'.


----------



## Piper

Alexa said:


> Sorry guys, but I have no idea how to add that spoiler thingy.
> 
> What do you  think about the end of this episode ?


Totally intriguing.  Makes you anxious for the return of the show to find out what is going on.  I love the show, love the characters (can't help myself I am a total Maze fan), I actually love so much of the sub-context in what's going on.  I do wish sometimes they made the police cases a little more interesting but other than that, no complaints.


----------



## Alexa

Piper said:


> He was also a detective on the show 'Psych'.



In Psych, Shawn Spencer was the star.


----------



## Alexa

Piper said:


> Totally intriguing.  Makes you anxious for the return of the show to find out what is going on.  I love the show, love the characters (can't help myself I am a total Maze fan), I actually love so much of the sub-context in what's going on.  I do wish sometimes they made the police cases a little more interesting but other than that, no complaints.



The police cases are just the background. All the funny part comes from the sub-context and of course, Lucifer's *problems*


----------



## Piper

Alexa said:


> In Psych, Shawn Spencer was the star.


LOL Yes of course Shawn was the star of Psych, there was a comment that the actor who played the "God" character also played a bad guy on Supernatural and I just commented that he also played Lassiter (or as Shawn called him 'Lassie') on Psych.  That's where I recognized him from.


----------



## chongjasmine

I like this show. Cannot wait for season 3.
Lucifer is so cool.
Mom is so manipulative.
I like this show.


----------



## Alexa

Then you will love this teaser promo.


----------



## apocalypsegal

I have to admit, when I first saw the trailers I thought this was going to be a load of crap. But I ended up watching an episode (second or third, I forget), and really liked how it was presented. Now, I'm happy there will be a season three, and hope the writers keep up the good work.


----------



## Lucien21

They're called funbags for a reason...lol


----------



## Kylara

Now that is what I call a trailer!


----------



## Alexa

That's a promise for another fun season.


----------



## ctg




----------



## REBerg

Question: where to Lucifer and Amenadiel put those enormous wings when they're wearing clothing? Even folded, the wings must look like big, old backpacks under their shirts.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Question: where to Lucifer and Amenadiel put those enormous wings when they're wearing clothing? Even folded, the wings must look like big, old backpacks under their shirts.



Magic. Same thing that hides Lucifer's real identity from us. In my trilogy I explain this thing by God given humans Language and therefore, wrapping demons and nightly creatures under an illusion. In this series they haven't explained the reason.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Magic. Same thing that hides Lucifer's real identity from us. In my trilogy I explain this thing by God given humans Language and therefore, wrapping demons and nightly creatures under an illusion. In this series they haven't explained the reason.


So, why no magic to hide the scars left on Lucifer's back after he cut his wings? Considering his ah, social activities, after hours, he must have done lot of explaining.
Symbolic scars of shame imposed by his Dad?


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> So, why no magic to hide the scars left on Lucifer's back after he cut his wings?



Visualisation. They needed to show the audience that he is a fallen angel. I suspect that showing him having a stubby skeletals would have cost quite a bit, while the scars can be made with silicon and makeup.


----------



## Alexa

Visualisation works fine with me. 

That guy said 3rd season's starts on October 2nd, right ?


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> That guy said 3rd season's starts on October 2nd, right ?



Correct. Lucifer - Episode 3.01 - They're Back, Aren't They? - Press Release


----------



## BAYLOR

This is a wonderfully twisted tv show.


----------



## Alexa

Good news: we are spoiled with 22 episodes in S3. Two days left.


----------



## Connavar

Nice news I look forward to it after the exciting cliffhanger end of S2.  Hope to see more eps focused on Lucifer,the mythology, less case of the week stuff.


----------



## Alexa

It seems they cut S2 with 4 episodes on purpose and included them in S3. Those cases are only the background, so you can just ignore them.


----------



## Alexa

And he is finally back, funny and immature as ever. Those who don't want the spoliers should not watch the videos bellow :



Spoiler



Tom Welling joins the team as the new lietenant. His first day promised difficult days for the team in the future.
And we have another bad guy to watch for: the Sinner man.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.01 They're Back, Aren't They?



An entertaining season opener. I laughed when Decker's response to Lucifer's grimacing failure to reveal his true face was "Oh my God, what? Are you gassy?" I was amused but also disappointed that it didn't happen.
Luci's got a losing battle going with the wings. Dear Old Dad can reinstall them a lot more quickly and painlessly than His devilish son can lop them off.


----------



## Alexa

I don't understand why Lucifer's wings are white while his brother's are black.

Luci becomes more human every day and Detective is really in love with him.


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> Luci becomes more human every day





Spoiler



Angelic. The God took his demonic face away to show that he is doing good with his mission with the Detective. But Lucifer seems for some reason keep wanting to be the rebel even though he has no business in the Hell any more.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Has Lucifer ever tested whether he even _can_ do the devil face in Decker's presence? If he loses his invulnerability around her, maybe he loses everything. He should have tried to open his wings when the face thing didn't work. If that failed too, then it's just Decker. Or he could have tried the devil face later, when he wasn't around her.


----------



## REBerg

Dennis E. Taylor said:


> Has Lucifer ever tested whether he even _can_ do the devil face in Decker's presence? If he loses his invulnerability around her, maybe he loses everything. He should have tried to open his wings when the face thing didn't work. If that failed too, then it's just Decker. Or he could have tried the devil face later, when he wasn't around her.


I think you may be on to something. Lucifer's mortality in Decker's presence may be complete.


----------



## Alexa

Lucifer is vulnerable in Decker's presence. I think he has already got the proof in the last season.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Lucifer is vulnerable in Decker's presence. I think he has already got the proof in the last season.


Luci's vulnerability in Decker's presence was established early in the first season. We have since learned that his "tell me your deepest desires" routine doesn't work on her either. Now, he can't conjure up his true satanic face for her.
As @Dennis E. Taylor observes above, "maybe he loses everything" when he is around Decker. Maybe Luci is just another powerless human being when he is with her. That might be the only way they can have a romantic relationship.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 3.02 The One with a Baby Carrot



The Devil definitely has proven that he has retained his mojo, even if suffering from the winged problem. There's nothing wrong with his devilish charm, which keeps luring ladies in to his bed. But this favour business might shoot him in the leg, because he isn't really after anyone soul. Is he?

So far, over three season, the Devil hasn't been open for devilish business and making contracts even though his power suggests of delivering favours. He hasn't done anything bad, or even remotely evil as all he does end up is doing the good deeds and not sending anyone in path of corruption. And eventually the Hell. 

I thought that leaving behind the clipped wings as if they're disposed condoms was a bad thing, because everything around Lucifer's posteriori is meticulous clean and in order. Almost as if someone with an ocd for need and tidy runs the whole place. 

What people would really think if they found out disposed angel wings laying in some cutter? It is a proof of celestial beings and all more for the idea of God being really real and not some imaginary creature. But all along the miracles he has put on Lucifer's path just prove about His existence, while the Devil's business is making everyone  to believe that He's not real.

Therefore I really think Amenadiel should stop cleaning after his brother if he wants to get his wings back. The God didn't send him down to protect his brother, but to expose him. 

I laughed at the micro sausage jokes. They were devilishly funny. What I'm not sure is the placement on Sunday evening. What was wrong with the original spot?


----------



## Alexa

I'm still confused about the new lieutenant. I thought he came to investigate Lucifer's past. Instead, we found out he was after the Sinner man and he lost someone very close to him. Enough to make us wonder about his own past.

Amenadiel understood he should stop cleaning after his brother. His talk with Linda while burning Lucifer's wings finally open his eyes.

Where hides Maze ?


----------



## REBerg

I think the new boss has more going on than he is professing.



Spoiler



Perhaps he is the real Sinnerman. That might explain his wanting Lucifer go back off or at least keep their investigation between just the two of them.


----------



## Alexa

I do not agree. He has the face of somebody in pain.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E03- Mr. and Mrs. Mazikeen Smith



We finally get to see what our favourite demon is up these days. She isn't just babysitting any longer, even though most of the bounty business is all about that particular thing. In fact, I quite love seeing her doing bounties than getting bored at the background. When Mr Smith did second run, I said to Viv: "He's going to be in the world of hurt."

And she agreed: "Yeah. Fool once shame on you, Fool me twice, shame on me."

There is no place to run from a demon, who used to run over the abysmal territories of prime Hell. I just wasn't sure that Mr Smith were going to back in one piece. Button or not. So I said a small prayer for him to be actually good guy, because Mazokine could have brought the bounty back in the cake box. Or something similar.

Could her boss (not Lucifer) could have said no that? I don't think so as he didn't give exact specifications for the bounty to be alive in the delivery time. Lucifer keeps making Monday's a fun time, rather than it being the norm. Maybe it is in its rightful place with the current timing.

Did you liked the plush alien getting blood on it?


----------



## Alexa

I really loved this episode and I'm happy Maze finally works for herself. I'm not sure in what kind of trouble she got herself into with the job in Canada, but we will find soon. And she looked like she was falling in love with her prey. 

No plush toy should have blood on it, but as Chloe's daughter likes it, who am I to say otherwise ?


----------



## REBerg

Maze's and Trixie's farewell ritual was hilarious. Looks like Chloe's has a l'il demon on her hands.


----------



## Alexa

More a horror movie fan.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E04 - What Would Lucifer Do?



The devil is truly broken. It is disturbing to watch him acting as if he is the great despoiler, the root of all evil, instead of "being the Punisher of Evil" as his brother quotes him. To be honest, the Devil is trying his best to be the image of something he isn't according to his manifest. And there is no fun in seeing him scaring the audience as that same thing affects the viewer. 

To me there's too much horror now tied to his image, for Lucifier trying to act as if everything is simply black-and-white. The young black guy he was determined to paint as the prime suspect turned out to be just a victim of a blackmail. The criminals obey the underworld rules and they use every opportunity to benefit themselves through their victims. 

Sociopaths and Psychopaths cannot help themselves, because they are victim of their own self delusions, but a criminal can choose who they give a second chance. Or who they go easy with. I believe the main perp was trying to main his cover the best he could and offer some wisdom. But at the end, he just proved the point that the Devil isn't Evil. Only his acts can be.

So I'm glad Amendiel turned up to have strong heart, even stronger backbone to stand behind his angelic principals. Good but disturbing episode.


----------



## Alexa

I'm still confused about the new lieutenant's behaviour. Something odd about him.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.04 WWLD?



Dramatic though it was, I laughed at Amenadiel's attempts to walk in his brother's shoes. He's even of  a more a fish out of water than Lucifer was in season one.


----------



## Alexa

That was a funny moment indeed.


----------



## REBerg

*3.05 Welcome Back, Charlotte Richards*
Nothing like a taste of Hell to put a mortal in redemption mode.


Spoiler



I felt sorry for Charlotte, who apparently retained too much of her memories of what transpired while Luci's mom was in charge of her body. Lucifer's sympathetic response, upon realizing that Mom had not returned, showed more of his advancing humanity.


----------



## Alexa

He wasn't much of a devil in the first place.

The scence when Charlotte tried to seduce him was hilarious. Good to have her back.


----------



## REBerg

Lucifer giving Trixie swear word "loopholes" was also funny. What a motherflunker.


----------



## Alexa

He is more imature than Trixie, but I suppose that's why we like him.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 3.07 - Off the Record



This is quite a difficult episode to comprehend as it dives so deeply into the past through several flashbacks. When they come in rabidly, some of things are hard to comprehend, especially as things build around a totally new angle, we haven't seen before. But to say that the devil only punishes people, might be wrong for Lucifer being the direct cause for Linda's hubby to go nuts. 

Maybe it was the face that pushed him over the edge before he veered off and fell into his own scheme. I expected Lucifer to quote: "Don't play with fire or you might get burned," to the reporter at the moment of his death. But thing is, he might had saved him as the poisoners would keep antidote around for accidental cases. The murder was more coherent than the reporter at the end. All that study into the supernatural beings and being in denial drove him mad. So I feel bad for him. In fact, I cannot remember another episode where I haven't laughed at something. There just wasn't any in this one.


----------



## Alexa

Not even the moment when the lady waiting for Lucifer in his bed refused to get untied ?


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Not even the moment when the lady waiting for Lucifer in his bed refused to get untied ?


That was smirkworthy, although it was incongruous with Luci's feelings for Chloe. It was classic, season one Lucifer.
I find it interesting that this show's vision of Hell is very similar to that of _Preacher_ -- spending eternity reliving the worst experience of one's life.



Spoiler



Nice twist at the end. Had we been watching just another loop of the husband's torture in Hell, or did we see his transition from life to his customized version of the afterlife?


----------



## Ihe

I thought this latest episode is actually one of the strongest I've seen so far in the whole series. The change of POV is refreshing in its exploration of how others perceive Lucifer, and the awesome ending cinched it too. This episode deals with as deep an issue as the series allows given its concept, that hell is of our own making, and does so through themes of obsession, guilt, and denial in a clear-cut way.

I also liked that the episode reminded us that Lucifer IS the devil. I often feel like the show strays too far from its original concept (sometimes barely making mention of it or exploring it in any meaningful way, stripping the fantastical element and leaving just another police procedural), and it's a good thing when they go back to that subject, to give coherence to the plot and continuity to Lucifer's character. Just because he's progressed as a person shouldn't scrap the narrative of everything to do with his nature, the philosophy behind the character, or hell. I'd say this has been a top 3 episode.


----------



## REBerg

*3.09 The Sinnerman*


Spoiler



"Well, that was a little too easy," I  said to myself, when they arrested the alleged "Sinnerman."
I expected him to escape, though, when he was shown hiding a blade. I did not expect him to stab both of his eyes to avoid Lucifer's truth-extracting stare.
This suggests, in addition to the probability that he is not the real villain, that the Sinnerman Syndicate understands Lucifer's powers.
Is Dear Old Dad involved?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Is Dear Old Dad involved?



Yes. I think so, but back in my mind I'm also thinking it might be an archdemon who is messing with the bosses business. Sinnerman is a middle man with powers.


----------



## Alexa

I suspected Sinnerman was just a demon ready to take Lucifer's place. I'm not sure anymore.

I love Maze is back and jealous.


----------



## REBerg

REBerg said:


> I think the new boss has more going on than he is professing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he is the real Sinnerman. That might explain his wanting Lucifer go back off or at least keep their investigation between just the two of them.


*3.10 The Sin Bin*
Well, I hate to say I told you, but ... (Actually, I kinda like saying I told you so.)


----------



## Alexa

All right. All right. You may glow for a moment !


----------



## ctg

Boobs!


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> All right. All right. You may glow for a moment !


Thank you. I'm so rarely correct in my major plot predictions that I had to jump on my moment.

I'm over it.

NOT! ​


----------



## Alexa

ctg said:


> Boobs!



Somebody misses Dark Matter.


----------



## Alexa

Time to get back to the subject. Anybody ready to speculate why Cain wants to mess with Lucifer's head ? And why Ella is in love with Pierce aka Cain and she is so scared of Charlotte which is only human now ?

I adored Trixie in this episode and what she did with Charlotte. Both Chloe and Trixie have a good influence on eveil angels.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Time to get back to the subject. Anybody ready to speculate why Cain wants to mess with Lucifer's head ? And why Ella is in love with Pierce aka Cain and she is so scared of Charlotte which is only human now ?


I didn't see Cain coming. Why would "Dad" would choose him to torment Lucifer? Because he was available and didn't have much else to do? 
I question Dad's judgement in condemning Cain to eternally wonder the earth for killing Abel. That seems more like a reward than a punishment. I would prefer earthbound immortality to spending eternity in either heaven or hell.
Is Ella "in love" with Pierce/Cain, or is she just reacting to his hunkiness? I thought Ella disliked Charlotte rather than feared her.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> I question Dad's judgement in condemning Cain to eternally wonder the earth for killing Abel. That seems more like a reward than a punishment. I would prefer earthbound immortality to spending eternity in either heaven or hell.





> And Cain said to Abel his brother, "Let us go out to the field," and when they were in the field Cain rose against Abel his brother and killed him. 9And the Lord said to Cain, "Where is Abel your brother? And he said, "I do not know: am I my brother's keeper?" 10And He said, "What have you done? Listen! your brother's blood cries out to me from the soil. 11And so, cursed shall you be by the soil that gaped with its mouth to take your brother's blood from your hand. 12If you till the soil, it will no longer give you strength. A restless wanderer shall you be on the earth." 13 And Cain said to the Lord, "My punishment is too great to bear. 14Now that You have driven me this day from the soil I must hide from Your presence, I shall be a restless wanderer on the earth and whoever finds me will kill me." 15And the Lord said to him, "Therefore whoever kills Cain shall suffer sevenfold vengeance." And the Lord set a mark upon Cain so that whoever found him would not slay him."
> 
> 16And Cain went out from the Lord's presence and dwelled in the land of Nod east of Eden. 17And Cain knew his wife and she conceived and bore Enoch. Then he became the builder of a city and he called the name of the city like his son's name, Enoch."


 Genesis. 

Book of Enoch was removed from the Bible. There is a fleet of conspiracy theories tied upon this title as none of the original Jewish books survived to our day. First piece describes watchers, a tribe of angels, who become fallen angels which could as well be classified as demons. 

If Cain went to see the Angels and were there when part of them turned to Demons, then maybe he's the best person to be able to determine whose Angel and who belongs to the Fallen Ones. Even though Cain is cursed by immortality, he isn't blessed by death and therefore ascension. At the end of the days, he would be facing the Last Judgement with all of the humanity. Still for being the first son, he might be the best tool to put Lucifer in the right place and God might have given him the ability to determine who'll be angels and who'll get to descend to hell for life in service. 

Lucifer wanted out of his old business.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.11 City of Angels?



This was an unexpected little trip down memory lane. While it provided some insight into Luci's relationship with his brother, I wondered if the writers just need another week to determine where they would go with the Cain story.


----------



## Alexa

I actually enjoyed the background story. What a wild cat was Maze at the beginning !


----------



## Ihe

I quite liked this episode as well. The realization of how heaven perceives him, even when they know the truth of his situation, is powerful, as is the ending. I miss the more devil-oriented things, as I feel the show often parts with its supernatural element, so I'm all for it when it pops up. 

With the whole Cain situation I hope they bring back the supernatural vibe and backstory.


----------



## REBerg

I was surprised at how furious Lucifer became when Amenadiel characterized him as "evil." I was not surprised to learn that souls sent to Hell are tortured by Justin Bieber music.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> I was surprised at how furious Lucifer became when Amenadiel characterized him as "evil." I was not surprised to learn that souls sent to Hell are tortured by Justin Bieber music.



If he keeps singing _Despacito_, Hell is not such a bad place after all.


----------



## Stewart Hotston

Does anyone know why it's not updating with new episodes again??? So much for every Tues.


----------



## REBerg

New episode tomorrow (Jan. 22)


----------



## Ihe

Alexa said:


> If he keeps singing _Despacito_, Hell is not such a bad place after all.



Not really a Bieber song though! (don't know why I know this or why I feel the need to comment on it ). I'd like to think even in hell authorship matters. Specially in hell. All the copyright people are down there after all, aren't they?


----------



## Alexa

Ihe said:


> Not really a Bieber song though! (don't know why I know this or why I feel the need to comment on it ). I'd like to think even in hell authorship matters. Specially in hell. All the copyright people are down there after all, aren't they?



Honestly, I like Luis Fonsi's version better. But if REBerg prefers having Bieber torturing souls in Hell, I don't want to disappoint him.


----------



## REBerg

*3.12 All about Her*


Spoiler



Lucifer and Sinnerman/Cain becoming buddies? Who saw that coming? Nothing says “friendship” like a dagger in the heart.

It’s especially strange, being based on Luci’s promise to help Cain die. I think Luci could benefit from Cain’s thousands of years of human experience, and that Luci could help Cain to cope with immortality boredom.

As a celestial being, Luci’s been around a lot longer than Cain.


----------



## Alexa

Buddies ? I don't know about that. This is more a pact of not back-stabing themselves, at least for a while.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Buddies ? I don't know about that. This is more a pact of not back-stabing themselves, at least for a while.


No. They're bonding. They'll be "besties" soon, making it all the more tragic when Cain gets his wish.


----------



## Alexa

Do you think he will initiate Cain in parties and drinking, maybe women ? He is too serious so far.


----------



## REBerg

Ain't nobody better than Lucifer "The Devil" Morningstar to show Cain the wild side of immortality.
I hope Luci, Cain and Chloe don't end up in some sort of weird supernatural love triangle. A celestial, an immortal and an unknown walk into a bar ... ?


----------



## REBerg

*3.13 'Til Death Do Us Part"*


Spoiler



When I predicted buddyhood for the "blue-eyed, square-jawed tapeworm" and the Prince of Darkness, I never expected them to become the odd couple. 
Still, the friendship seems to be growing. Why else would Cain give Luci a crack at killing him with a chainsaw? 
On the topic of relationships, Charlotte's discomfort at Mazikeen's lecherous attention was amusing. Even funnier was the revelation that Mazikeen's powerful attraction was based on Charlotte literally smelling like hell, and Charlotte's apparent disappointment when her new admirer abruptly lost interest.


----------



## Alexa

This episode was utterly hilarious. That party Luci gave and the costume he had, oh man ! Poor Cain. 

I loved the scene with Charlotte, Maze and Dan, especially when Maze suggested a threesome. Dan was really embarassed.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> This episode was utterly hilarious. That party Luci gave and the costume he had, oh man ! Poor Cain.
> 
> I loved the scene with Charlotte, Maze and Dan, especially when Maze suggested a threesome. Dan was really embarassed.


But interested.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> But interested.



Why not with such hot babies on his lap ?


----------



## REBerg

*3.14 My Brother's Keeper*


Spoiler



I gotta give that knock-down, no-holds-barred fight to "No Threshold for Pain" Cain.
A mere immortal had no chance against a celestial, but Cain kept getting up for more. I chuckled when, after being impaled, he asked Amenadiel for "a little help."


----------



## Alexa

That fight was beneficial for both Cain and Amenadiel. Cain is so depressed everybody around him dies, he has completely forgot he had brothers. If he decides to stay around Luci, he may wish to be really alone. I cannot forget that slip he was wearing in previous episode.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> That fight was beneficial for both Cain and Amenadiel. Cain is so depressed everybody around him dies, he has completely forgot he had brothers. If he decides to stay around Luci, he may wish to be really alone. I cannot forget that slip he was wearing in previous episode.


Yeah. Cain seems to be ignoring the fact that he's now among beings who will live as long, if not longer, than he will. What he needs is a nice, undying girlfriend.
How about Mazikeen? He might be able to overlook her demonic appearance behind the makeup.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> He might be able to overlook her demonic appearance behind the makeup.



Will his bits hold all that banging, toys, costumes and no doubly demonic customs?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Will his bits hold all that banging, toys, costumes and no doubly demonic customs?


Could be the ultimate test of his immortality.


----------



## Alexa

There is no doubt Maze can make him suffer as nobody else and by this, feel alive again.


----------



## REBerg

*3.15 High School Poppycock (or was it "Celestial Poppycock")?*


Spoiler



While the focus of this week's murder was high school drama, the main characters were embroiled in their own soap operatic developments.
Even as Amenadiel and Linda were apparently breaking up out of fairness to Mazikeen's feelings, Lucifer and Chloe appeared to be rekindling their unfulfilled romance. I doubt that either event will happen, but it does raise a question my mind: Can a relationship between any type of immortal and a normal human being ever end well?
At least the blind date scene was funny. Who could reject a man who makes his own toothpaste?
If nothing else, the episode reminded the world that whenever a writer is mysteriously murdered, it's safe to assume that the editor did it.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Can a relationship between any type of immortal and a normal human being ever end well?



Yes. Cain himself says that he has put down so many lovers. Men, women, families he loved and he always felt lost. From his perspective, the curse makes him to lose these loved ones over time, but it doesn't stop from living the moment - if he so chooses. But from the mortals perspective we wouldn't ever know if he kept the secret over the lifetime. The question however in his case is that he's prevented from seeing them again. There is no afterlife. No heaven. No hell. So, even though if his family went to heaven, they like him have to live with it. 



REBerg said:


> If nothing else, the episode reminded the world that whenever a writer is mysteriously murdered, it's safe to assume that the editor did it.



ROFL.


----------



## REBerg

*3.16 Infernal Guinea Pig*
"Dad" makes no exceptions for violators of his Sixth Commandment.
Even self-defense is considered invalid in Cain's case, although Abel also is serving a deathtime sentence for attempted murder. No exceptions for first-time offenders.
I would be sorry to see Cain get his death wish. I have come to like his character.
I'm hoping for a compromise. Cain regains his mortality but opts to live out a normal lifespan as Lt. Pierce before finally going to his eternal rest.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> "Dad" makes no exceptions for violators of his Sixth Commandment.



For the Devil lurking in the details Lucifer is doing a poor job on getting at the bottom of this deal. As much as he would like to break things, I don't think he has the power or the ability to make the necessary changes as you indicated. I loved how cocky Able was compared to his immortal brother. Well see if she survives the crash with the ambulance, because if she does, maybe Dad changed some things. If not, now we know that Cain wasn't completely d1ck, even if the latter has shaped him that way. Able just couldn't help his libido, but I think if she survives, she's going to love the modern times with all new things.


----------



## REBerg

*3.17 Let Pinhead Sing*
Ow! I guess singing is a natural talent, not an acquirable skill.
Thousands of years to practice, and that's the best Pierce can do with "Dust in the Wind"? He has a voice made for mime.


----------



## REBerg

*3.18 The Last Heartbreak*


Spoiler



How is it that Pierce is again thinking that Chloe is the key to ending his life?


----------



## Anthoney

Maybe if he interferes enough in gods plan for Chloe and Lucifer something will happen.


----------



## Alexa

Lucifer is vulnerable when close to Chloe, so maybe Pierce hopes he can get killed if he sticks around her.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Lucifer is vulnerable when close to Chloe, so maybe Pierce hopes he can get killed if he sticks around her.


That was his original plan, but it didn't work when he took a bullet for her.


----------



## REBerg

Anthoney said:


> Maybe if he interferes enough in gods plan for Chloe and Lucifer something will happen.


Hmm. That could be it.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> That was his original plan, but it didn't work when he took a bullet for her.



He is worse than dead. He is IN LOVE. Not something the king of hell was prepared for. I laughed when he almost cried because of Chloe hanging with Pierce. 

I agree Pirerce could sing better "Dust in the Wind". One of my favorite songs.

Loved Linda and Maze therapy session.


----------



## REBerg

I was surprised that Amenadiel had not encountered Charlotte before this episode.


Spoiler



I question the wisdom of his sitting down and revealing the details of her possession by Mrs. God. Seems like a violation of some sort of celestial code.
Charlotte is still more than slightly unhinged by the experience she can't recall. Can she handle knowing it all?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I question the wisdom of his sitting down and revealing the details of her possession by Mrs. God. Seems like a violation of some sort of celestial code.



I don't find Amenadiel funny or even interesting any more. He has lost most of his appeal to me. And same is happening with Lucifer as he has become more goofy then before. If Amenadiel was one of Lord's favourite angel, a messenger blessed with wisdom, he has lost so much and that same thing has happened to Lucifer as the women aren't so attracted to him any more. I don't know how they can fix this, but this isn't funny. I haven't really laughed in recent episodes.



REBerg said:


> Can she handle knowing it all?



Of course she can.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



"You broke her!" Amenadiel's realisation after they broke the news to Charlotte.  LOL


----------



## REBerg

What the H*LL is Pierce planning? And how the devil am I going to wait 3 weeks to learn more?


----------



## Anushka Mokosh

REBerg said:


> What the H*LL is Pierce planning? And how the devil am I going to wait 3 weeks to learn more?



He saw that Lucifer was literally vulnerable around Chloe for some reason and thinks he can accomplish that since he assumes Lucifer is vulnerable around her because Lucifer loves/is loved by/made himself vulnerable to Chloe. He probably also believes Chloe is special in that regard. In that way, he would perhaps be able to finally die if he can emulate it. He thinks he would have an easier way to achieve that if he were to get rid of Lucifer. It is fundamentally flawed because his motives are not pure and it will not work.


----------



## REBerg

I think you're right.


Spoiler



It's the love element that he expects to make the difference this time. Simply being in her presence when he was shot didn't work.
He can fool Chloe into falling for him, but can he fool himself into thinking he has fallen for her? He will only succeed if his feelings become real, and he is genuinely vulnerable.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "You broke her!" Amenadiel's realisation after they broke the news to Charlotte.  LOL





Spoiler



Well, Charlotte took a brief trip to Cuckooville before Lucifer brought her back. Those unwelcome wings finally proved useful.


----------



## Alexa

Nah. Charlotte is strong enough to face the truth. If Linda survived, she will too.

Luci still has to find the courage and admits to Chloe he loves her. 

Poor Maze. She needs a distraction ASAP.


----------



## REBerg

I still think Maze and Pierce would make a perfect couple. Both immortal -- no permanent damage if Maze should lose her temper, no "safe word" required.


----------



## Alexa

My impression is that they are not each other's type. Maze is looking for somebody who loves her as she is. Still trying to figure out what Pierce really wants.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> My impression is that they are not each other's type. Maze is looking for somebody who loves her as she is. Still trying to figure out what Pierce really wants.


Other than death?


----------



## REBerg

Thinking about that, I have another plot prediction:


Spoiler: (Just in case I'm correct)



Despite his ulterior motive, Pierce falls deeply in love with Chloe. Just as he realizes she has become his reason to live, he is killed while saving her life.
Sound plausible?


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Other than death?



He said so, but I'm not convinced. He doesn't look like somebody who really wants to die. Maybe this is the actor's fault ?


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Thinking about that, I have another plot prediction:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Just in case I'm correct)
> 
> 
> 
> Despite his ulterior motive, Pierce falls deeply in love with Chloe. Just as he realizes she has become his reason to live, he is killed while saving her life.
> Sound plausible?



Sounds plausible.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh

REBerg said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's the love element that he expects to make the difference this time. Simply being in her presence when he was shot didn't work.
> He can fool Chloe into falling for him, but can he fool himself into thinking he has fallen for her? He will only succeed if his feelings become real, and he is genuinely vulnerable.





Spoiler



It is not so much because he cannot fool himself as it is because his intentions are not pure. Even if he can fall for Decker, it would still not work because he has an ulterior motive.


----------



## REBerg

What if his initial intentions are completely replaced by honest-to-goodness, _Princess Bride-_style True Love?


----------



## Anushka Mokosh

REBerg said:


> What if his initial intentions are completely replaced by honest-to-goodness, _Princess Bride-_style True Love?


Not entirely sure what would happen then tbh. I am not sure that will ever happen though. He is too focused on his own goal and selfish in the pursuit of it.


----------



## Alexa

Then somebody will convince Lucifer to admit he is in love with her, too and THEIR problem will become HER problem. Selfish enough ?


----------



## REBerg

Selfishness is one of Lucifer's more endearing qualities. 
I think the only character who doesn't know that Lucifer's in love with Chloe is Chloe. Pierce is another obstacle, between them, so he must go. His intense desire to die is what makes me think will exit will by getting his wish.
It's an irresistible opportunity for melodrama.


----------



## Alexa

Wow ! This week's episode was rock'n roll. I still don't understand why is so difficult for Lucifer to admit he loves Chloe.



Spoiler



I didn't expect Pierce last moment reaction, even if I suspected he will dump eventually Chloe. What he will do now that he has no mark anymore ?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Alexa said:


> What he will do now that he has no mark anymore ?



Die. That's what he wanted for so long time. Wasn't that the deal he made with the devil?


----------



## Alexa

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die. That's what he wanted for so long time. Wasn't that the deal he made with the devil?



Yes, indeed. I'm ready to bet he will change his mind. He is no longer alone after all.


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> He is no longer alone after all.



Well the devil is always alone. He was the first one to cast down. Even though he surrounds himself with all sorts of people, they are nothing to him. Just a prop for the day. He made the demons to fullfill the void in his life, but they aren't really his friends or anyone who he can relate to about his daily problems. It's the reason why he came to the city of angels, to be with some people and feel that something that made them so special before they were cast down in Hell, or ascended to Heaven.


----------



## Alexa

Well, this devil is in love. Still waiting for him to decide to talk.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



You know Cain is going to get the death he no longer wants, now that he has a reason to live.
Wait, what's that metallic taste? Oh, yeah, it's irony.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You know Cain is going to get the death he no longer wants, now that he has a reason to live.
> Wait, what's that metallic taste? Oh, yeah, it's irony.



I don't believe he has no feelings for Chloe. Yeap, he is in big trouble with that mark or not.


----------



## Alexa

Wow ! I saw the trailer for the next episode and cannot believe it ! I was right for this one. 



Spoiler



Pierce is going to propose and Lucifer shows up just on time to watch him doing it.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



Wouldn't be delightful if Lucifer killed Cain? After all, Lucifer would simply be keeping his word, granting Cain his deepest desire.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh

It would be delightful indeed. I fully support it.


----------



## Alexa

No, it wouldn't. Chloe loves him, possible more than Lucifer. If he kills Pierce, even by mistake, he has to return back in hell. And this is not the end I would like for this series.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> No, it wouldn't. Chloe loves him, possible more than Lucifer. If he kills Pierce, even by mistake, he has to return back in hell. And this is not the end I would like for this series.


Nah. Chloe is just substituting Cain for Lucifer, even though she may be under the illusion she's in love with Cain. Besides, the writers are far more powerful than "Dad" and would never send Lucifer back to Hell.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Nah. Chloe is just substituting Cain for Lucifer, even though she may be under the illusion she's in love with Cain. Besides, the writers are far more powerful than "Dad" and would never send Lucifer back to Hell.



She said "yes", so what's next ?


----------



## REBerg

I'll go back to Cain getting killed while saving Chloe.


----------



## Alexa

Or Lucifer will decide it's about the time to tell Chloe the truth and let her choose.

Maze looked quite pissed off, so she could kill Cain as per their previous arangement.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh

Yes, Maze. I knew she was the solution to all my problems. <3


----------



## Alexa

I even like the new Charlotte.


----------



## REBerg

Whether by the hand of Maze, Lucifer or Dear Old Dad, I am convinced that Cain is going to die.
I doubt that he is simply going ride off into the sunset. Death seems like the only plot development that make sense.
Perhaps the issue will be resolved tonight. The description of the episode on my DVR schedule notes that "Maze remains devoted to a task from which Pierce asked her to back away."


----------



## Alexa

I'm skeptical on the description they usually add on DVDs. You can be easily misleaded. Maze needs someone to care and she will forget her trip to Hell.


----------



## ctg

Alexa said:


> Maze needs someone to care and she will forget her trip to Hell.



She's fine with it. Hell is her home.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.21 Anything Pierce Can Do I Can Do Better



I was extremely disappointed that this episode failed to resolve the Cain-Chloe-Lucifer Triangle. Perhaps next week's episode, which is humorously titled All Hands on Decker, will do better. 
At least this episode revealed something I didn't know (or missed): Angels cannot kill humans. I don't know if the rule only applies to intentional killing, but it does seem to limit the possibility that Lucifer will put Cain down.
Ill-tempered Demon Maze, however, appears to be ready, willing, able and anxious to do the deed. She apparently does not know that Cain has regained his mortality.
Poor Maze. As a professional torturer, she has found bounty hunting unfulfilling, the tools of her trade gathering dust in a storage locker. She really needs to find a nice masochist, settle down and get back to inflicting pain. Hell on Earth is also known as Domestic Tranquility. 
Lucifer didn't need Linda to push him into admitting he truth. His repeated failures to come clean with Chloe have become annoying.


----------



## Alexa

ctg said:


> She's fine with it. Hell is her home.



Hell WAS her home. The trip on Earth changed her as well as Lucifer, Amenadiel and Cain.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Spoiler: 3.21 Anything Pierce Can Do I Can Do Better
> 
> 
> 
> I was extremely disappointed that this episode failed to resolve the Cain-Chloe-Lucifer Triangle. Perhaps next week's episode, which is humorously titled All Hands on Decker, will do better.
> At least this episode revealed something I didn't know (or missed): Angels cannot kill humans. I don't know if the rule only applies to intentional killing, but it does seem to limit the possibility that Lucifer will put Cain down.
> Ill-tempered Demon Maze, however, appears to be ready, willing, able and anxious to do the deed. She apparently does not know that Cain has regained his mortality.
> Poor Maze. As a professional torturer, she has found bounty hunting unfulfilling, the tools of her trade gathering dust in a storage locker. She really needs to find a nice masochist, settle down and get back to inflicting pain. Hell on Earth is also known as Domestic Tranquility.
> Lucifer didn't need Linda to push him into admitting he truth. His repeated failures to come clean with Chloe have become annoying.



I agree with you Lucifer has to get things straight with Chloe for his sake and ours. 

There is something else. I don't know if you noticed something Amenadiel said. He was the one who came on Earth and blessed Chloe. Could this mean she is a future angel ?


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> There is something else. I don't know if you noticed something Amenadiel said. He was the one who came on Earth and blessed Chloe.


I thought that Amenadiel had somehow "blessed" (divine conception?) Chloe's mother with child, specifically Chloe and specifically to put her in Lucifer's path, following Dad's explicit instructions.
Was the sole purpose of this action to give Dad leverage over Lucifer's behavior? That lends support to the concept free will. If Dad's Plan was inviolable, he would have no need for such a plot.



Alexa said:


> Could this mean she is a future angel ?


Doesn't every good-hearted human become an angel in the next life?


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I even like the new Charlotte.


That reminds me. Charlotte was hilarious with her repeated declarations about "doing God's work." Reminded me of the Blues Brothers "mission from God."


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> That reminds me. Charlotte was hilarious with her repeated declarations about "doing God's work." Reminded me of the Blues Brothers "mission from God."



Did you notice Amenadiel's face when he listens to those declarations ?


----------



## REBerg

I think he regrets letting her believe she has found a path to redemption.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> I think he regrets letting her believe she has found a path to redemption.



Maybe, but it still makes me laugh.


----------



## ctg

I loved the new red suit! Very nice and suits the image.


----------



## Alexa

I didn't like Pierce's look, just at the end of the episode. He had a killer's look. 

Quite funny Chloe's party.


----------



## ctg

Was it the season final? I'm getting confused on how many episodes this season has as it's already on episode 22 - the normal full length season.


----------



## Alexa

I don't think so. They usually annouce it before the show, but I didn't hear anything this time.
Wiki says we have 2 episodes left with the final scheduled on May 14.

Season 3


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I didn't like Pierce's look, just at the end of the episode. He had a killer's look.


Very much so.
I thought, well, he can't kill Lucifer. Then I thought, wait, yes he can if Lucifer is with Chloe because Pierce knows she is Lucifer's Kryptonite.
New prediction: In the season finale, Chloe kills Pierce to protect Lucifer, and Dumb Lucifer confesses his feelings for her in the emotional aftermath of the incident.


----------



## Alexa

You forget about Maze. She looks quite in distress lately.

I'm not ready for new predictions yet.


----------



## REBerg

I am not clear on how Maze expects to get back to Hell by killing Pierce/Cain and framing Lucifer for the deed.
Does she automatically go wherever Lucifer goes? How does she know Luci would return to Hell? Finally, how does she expect to deceive an all-seeing, all-knowing deity?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Alexa

As per my understanding, she has to follow Lucifer wherever he goes. Part of her job description, you know. 

Maze is the wild card right now. She is clearly in distress, so she may do stupid things and hurt all around her in the process.


----------



## ctg

I was ready to say that the current season has been the worst one so far as Lucifer has lost its mojo. At least to me some of that magic has disappeared while the producers have waffled with this extra long season for no reason. But, the last episode before season final saved everything and Lucifer is still on bar with the previous seasons. One thing though why it always has to be Charlotte? 

I don't count her as a main character but rather as a supporting side-character, in some cases a bit annoying, because the pieces doesn't fall in places, until they did. So, a big applause for the Lucifer crew. I know you're going to blow our socks away with the season final. And personally I hope the Sinnerman gets punished. Cain deserved it, but maybe this time he's not doomed to walk as an immortal of face of the Earth. Maybe the devil sends him to receive a proper punishment. No?


----------



## Alexa

Charlotte was damned the minute when Lucifer's mother took possession of her body. 



Spoiler



And her second death helped Amenadiel go back home.



I don't think Cain will stay on Earth anymore. The final season should be interesting.


----------



## REBerg

Surprising.



Spoiler: 3.23 Quintessential Deckerstar



I didn't see Charlotte's death coming.
I did foresee Amenadiel regaining his wings. I momentarily thought that he would be able to save her. Using his restored powers to carry her to Heaven was touching. Charlotte's soul -- redeemed after all.
Now, we know for sure  )that Sinnerman will pay for his sins.


----------



## Alexa

The Sinnerman's faith was always destined to end in Hell with his brother. Maybe he will take Lucifer's place ?


----------



## Lucien21

Motherf**kers 

FOX Cancels 'Lucifer' After 3 Seasons


----------



## Droflet

Indeed, Lucien. Hey, it FOX. They have a history of doing this sort of bull.


----------



## Lucien21

Another cliffhanger that will never be solved. Damn.


----------



## Alexa

NOOOOOOOOOOOH ! 

So we have to say good-by to the show this Sunday. This should be interesting how they plan to end the series.


----------



## REBerg

I hope that they were given enough warning to at least take a stab at a satisfying finale. I'm guessing not, considering how much time they've squandered on the Pierce plot.


----------



## Anthoney

I've read they ended on a huge cliffhanger.


----------



## Kylara

Hopefully amazon might pick it up. They have it on prime and it always shows as one of the most popular prime series so fingers crossed. 

I loved the last episode. It was touching, funny, covered important current ideas, and still managed to cover theological topics without being preachy. One of the best.


----------



## ctg

Oh, what a spectacular ending for the series. It felt that they went around whole circle as in the last minute whole fleet of issues got wrapped up. There might be some mystery left in the series, like what happens now that the Devil's face is back and it's known by everyone, but there is really no need. I feel they got enough of episodes to completely tell the story of Gaiman's Lucifer to the great public. Amazon certainly will milk it to the end on the Prime channels.

I also loved a great deal for seeing the Devil being actually as compelling fighter as he claimed to be as soon as you'll the shards flying you're in for an adrenaline rush. A good one. If the producers felt that they needed to go out with a BANG they certainly delivered. The Lucifer is a great success and I hope they'll do honours Gaiman's even more famous comic series the Sandman one day. Although I do suspect that some of the otherworldly themes are going to be a bit problematic to produce with a smaller budget.

It's a strange thing to say but seeing the Devil on the small screen and him being as charming as Tom Ellis could push out has been an absolute pleasure. It still was a good run and the certainly was a ton of great laughs whilst it aired. 

If you haven't watched it, check it out. The Lucifer is a great series!


----------



## ctg

> “It has been the most amazing experience over the past 3 years playing Lucifer and falling in love with you, the fans,” Ellis wrote to his more than 284,000 Twitter followers.
> 
> “It fills me with great sadness to confirm the rumors that some of you have been asking. Fox has indeed cancelled _Lucifer_,” he wrote. “I’m so sorry guys.” Ellis concluded with the hashtag “gutted.”
> 
> The tweet has since been ‘liked’ more than 15,000 times and received more than 6,000 retweets.


 ‘Lucifer’ Star Tom Ellis Reacts to Cancellation



> “Are we mourning? Or are we Morningstar?” Ellis said in reference to his supernatural character, Lucifer Morningstar, the Devil and former ruler of Hell. After eons of governing the Underworld, the fallen angel trades the fiery afterlife for the City of Angels, where he establishes the Lux nightclub and acts as a consultant for the Los Angeles Police Department.
> 
> “I can not tell you how blown away I am by the whole #SaveLucifer thing,” Ellis wrote. “Thank you. It means so much to me and everyone involved on the show.”
> 
> _Lucifer_ showrunner Joe Henderson is urging fans to make their voices heard, telling fans to “make noise.”
> 4comments
> “I have no idea if we have a shot of coming back, but I know sure as anything that everyone wants to,” Henderson wrote on Twitter. “We have so many more stories to tell.”


----------



## REBerg

*3.24 A Devil of My Word*
Series finale? Nooooo!


Spoiler



This series can't end with Chloe's shocked "It was all true" upon seeing Lucifer's devil face for the first time.
From the comments in the article below, the cast and crew were equally shocked.
I hope the #SaveLucifer fan campaign is successful. The show needs a shot at wrapping things up.





Spoiler: INCLUDES FINALE DETAILS



‘Lucifer’ Co-Showrunners Talk Series Finale, Loyal Fans, And What Would’ve Happened In Season 4


----------



## ctg

They knew they were fighting for their lives, kept their mouths shut, made a hyped ending that also closed a net of open threads and then until the fans learned the news. Man, that is [censored] stuff.


----------



## REBerg

Tom Ellis: 'Conversation Has Been Sparked' by #SaveLucifer (Video)

I wonder if competition from streaming content providers is making or will make broadcast networks more cautious about canceling programs.


----------



## Alexa

Hmm. I wouldn't mind if others take the lead and give us a 4th season. I'm a bit dissapointed of 3rd season's final.


----------



## Lucien21

I read that there are two bonus episode to be broadcast on Monday 28th. Episodes origionally held back for season 4.


----------



## Alexa

Do you have a link for that info ? I checked our TV schedule and I cannot see any other episode for next Monday.


----------



## Lucien21

Cancelled Lucifer's 'Bonus' Episodes — Find Out When They Will Air

Neil Gaiman as the voice of God will be cool.


----------



## Alexa

I hope my TV schedule will be updated with these episodes.


----------



## Anthoney

That's good.  I'm sure Ill watch them...  because I like pouring salt in my own wounds.  The season ends on the giant cliffhanger I've been waiting for and get canceled.   Then they say they have 2 more episodes that have nothing to do with the cut off plotline.  It's like Lucy just pulled the football away.


----------



## Narkalui

Why do Fox do this? Take really awesome shows make a few episodes, build up some loyal fans then p!$$ them all off by cancelling...


----------



## Alexa

Next episode is confirmed for Monday.


----------



## Alexa

We had finally two episodes last night. They were funny, but I'm still not happy how they ended the series. Shame on you Fox !


----------



## REBerg

Yeah, funny, especially with Dad narrating the alternate storyline -- but what about Chloe finally getting to know the real Lucifer?
Where were these episodes supposed to fit in next season? It was all business as usual in the first episode. No allusions to the big revelation whatsoever.
Did I miss an episode?


----------



## Alexa

No, you didn't miss any of them. We just didn't have an episode right after Chloe sees his real face for the first time. These last two episodes were supposed to be watched later in the next season.

Funny thing. I've always belived Ella could see angels. I didn't expect Azrael, the Angel of Death.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> Funny thing. I've always belived Ella could see angels. I didn't expect Azrael, the Angel of Death.



The celestial family just kept on growing, even though the show won't. 

Were these episodes the last?


----------



## Alexa

Yep. We are left quite in limbo with this one.


----------



## REBerg

The Devil, you say.


----------



## BAYLOR

I’m reallly not happy about this cancellation.


----------



## Alexa

BAYLOR said:


> I’m reallly not happy about this cancellation.



You can complain at Fox and let them know you are not going to watch them anymore until they give us back Lucifer.


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> I’m reallly not happy about this cancellation.





Alexa said:


> You can complain at Fox and let them know you are not going to watch them anymore until they give us back Lucifer.


Remember, Baylor, that includes _Fox and Friends_.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Remember, Baylor, that includes _Fox and Friends_.



*giggles behind the screen*


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> *giggles behind the screen*


Yeah, a little "crossover" there.


----------



## ctg

> What's your favorite episode of _Lucifer_?
> 
> Whatever your answer, we talked to showrunners Ildy Modrovich and Joe Henderson about it.
> 
> ...Yes, really.
> 
> Since the series was cancelled by FOX, leaving it homeless and hoping for a fourth-season pickup somewhere else, fans have mobilized in a way that has been loud and persistent.
> 
> The showrunners, who are still working on trying to find a buyer for the series, joined ComicBook.com to have a quick chat about...well, every single episode of the show.


 We Talked To the 'Lucifer' Showrunners About Every Single Episode. You're Welcome.


----------



## ctg

> As part of an interview with Deadline, new Amazon Studios head Jennifer Salke shared the wild behind-the-scene story on how the quick rescue was pulled off and revealed whether the streaming platform is interested in another recently canceled genre drama series with a cult following,_ Lucifer,_ as well as Norman Lear’s comedy pilot_ Guess Who Died,_ which didn’t go to series at NBC.
> 
> “We were talking about _Lucifer,_” Salke said during the interview held last Thursday. “I know that international, especially the UK group, was really bullish on that show, I haven’t checked in on that today (Thursday), but I heard conversations were ongoing on that yesterday.”


 Amazon Studios Boss On How ‘The Expanse’ Was Saved & Would Amazon Also Rescue ‘Lucifer’


----------



## Alexa

So all we have to do is wait and hope. I have a good feeling they will pick up the show as we really don't have others more interesting and funny as Lucifer.


----------



## Anthoney

All the actors are still under contract until the 15th of this month.  If Amazon or anyone is going to save the show it must be done this week or the cast is free to seek new employment.


----------



## elvet

It’s renewed by Netflix.
Lucifer Resurrected! Netflix Picks Up Season 4 of Cancelled Fox Drama


----------



## Alexa

elvet said:


> It’s renewed by Netflix.
> Lucifer Resurrected! Netflix Picks Up Season 4 of Cancelled Fox Drama



YOUPI !


----------



## Anthoney

They waited till the last day but it's still miraculous.


----------



## ctg

Ten episode season. Good. They can now focus on the what stories they need to tell and not just add fillers after another.


----------



## Alexa

Apparently the actors are as excited as us for the new season. Who knows ? Maybe there are chances for a 5th season.


----------



## Brian G Turner

REBerg said:


> *1.01 Pilot*
> The opener for this series was highly entertaining.
> 
> The Prince of Darkness, aka Lucifer "Lucy" Morningstar, is AWOL from Hell. Tom Ellis portrays the most devilish bad boy you could possibly encounter -- combined with numerous "fish-out-of-water" moments generated by close contact with puzzling, still-living human beings.
> 
> The show is backed by witting dialogue and a kicky soundtrack. I'm looking forward to coming episodes.



Watched this last night and enjoyed it. There was a good focus on character development and interplay - though I felt like shouting "Inciting incident!" just before the obvious shooting happened. Also good to see a promise of a background story arc plainly underlined.

Will try and watch more - if the puppy will let me.


----------



## althea

I am disappointed with the new series of Lucifer. I feel it's a cop out to start over with a completely new storyline,as though the previous series never happened. Yes,of course I'll watch it.
It is completely OTT and my guilty pleasure.
Tom Ellis is great in this.


----------



## ctg

althea said:


> as though the previous series never happened.



Interesting. Why would Amazon change the product that much? Aren't their afraid that they are going to alienate some or most of the fans?


----------



## althea

I think they backed themselves into a corner with the old plot.
I won't mention how it ended,but I did think,"how can they carry on from here?"
They found a way.


----------



## REBerg

althea said:


> I am disappointed with the new series of Lucifer. I feel it's a cop out to start over with a completely new storyline,as though the previous series never happened. Yes,of course I'll watch it.
> It is completely OTT and my guilty pleasure.
> Tom Ellis is great in this.


New series? Tell me more.


----------



## Anthoney

althea said:


> I am disappointed with the new series of Lucifer. I feel it's a cop out to start over with a completely new storyline,as though the previous series never happened.



I don't know where you got this information but I haven't seen it and I looked.  Also based off the titles of the episodes in season 4 (which can be found) I don't think it's right.  They are not starting over or pretending season 3 didn't happen.


----------



## REBerg

althea said:


> I am disappointed with the new series of Lucifer. I feel it's a cop out to start over with a completely new storyline,as though the previous series never happened. Yes,of course I'll watch it.
> It is completely OTT and my guilty pleasure.
> Tom Ellis is great in this.





Anthoney said:


> I don't know where you got this information but I haven't seen it and I looked.  Also based off the titles of the episodes in season 4 (which can be found) I don't think it's right.  They are not starting over or pretending season 3 didn't happen.


I did a little research and discovered that a 10-episode fourth season has been picked up by Netflix and is expected to become available in spring.
Althea may be referring to a couple of episodes, allegedly planned for season four which Fox aired after season three ended.

Lucifer season 4 on Netflix: Release date, episodes, cast, spoilers


----------



## Anthoney

That's one of the articles I read.  It listed the episode names.


Ep. 4x01 – 'Everything's Okay' Written by Joe Henderson
Ep. 4x02 – 'Somebody's Been Reading Dante's Inferno' Written by Idly Modrovich
Ep. 4x03 – 'O, Ye Of Little Faith, Father' Written by Jessika Borsiczky
Ep. 4x04 – 'All About Eve' Written by Chris Refferty
Ep. 4x05 – 'Expire Erect' Written by Mike Costa
Ep. 4x06 – 'Orgy Pants to Work' Written by Aiyana White
Ep. 4x07 – 'Devil Is As Devil Does' Written by Jen Graham Imada
Ep. 4x08 – 'Super Bad Boyfriend' Written by Jason Ning
Ep. 4x09 – 'Save Lucifer' Written by Joe Henderson
Ep. 4x10 – 'King of Hell'" Written by Idly Modrovich


----------



## REBerg

Looks like we haven't missed anything.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Althea may be referring to a couple of episodes, allegedly planned for season four which Fox aired after season three ended.



Yeah. I wouldn't worry about that release as probably most of the audience outside the geeks probably didn't saw them. I certainly didn't.


----------



## Alexa

Anthoney said:


> That's one of the articles I read.  It listed the episode names.
> 
> 
> Ep. 4x01 – 'Everything's Okay' Written by Joe Henderson
> Ep. 4x02 – 'Somebody's Been Reading Dante's Inferno' Written by Idly Modrovich
> Ep. 4x03 – 'O, Ye Of Little Faith, Father' Written by Jessika Borsiczky
> Ep. 4x04 – 'All About Eve' Written by Chris Refferty
> Ep. 4x05 – 'Expire Erect' Written by Mike Costa
> Ep. 4x06 – 'Orgy Pants to Work' Written by Aiyana White
> Ep. 4x07 – 'Devil Is As Devil Does' Written by Jen Graham Imada
> Ep. 4x08 – 'Super Bad Boyfriend' Written by Jason Ning
> Ep. 4x09 – 'Save Lucifer' Written by Joe Henderson
> Ep. 4x10 – 'King of Hell'" Written by Idly Modrovich



Some of them promise a lot of fun. I can't wait to watch them.


----------



## ctg




----------



## althea

Yaaayyyy!


----------



## althea

Anthoney said:


> I don't know where you got this information but I haven't seen it and I looked.  Also based off the titles of the episodes in season 4 (which can be found) I don't think it's right.  They are not starting over or pretending season 3 didn't happen.


I watched the episode you mention on Prime some time ago and decided to not watch  any more Lucifer. I didn't know they had changed theor minds about that storyline. Probably because many fans,including me ,didn't like it.
Now I've seen that trailer,I will be watching again.


----------



## althea

"I did a little research and discovered that a 10-episode fourth season has been picked up by Netflix and is expected to become available in spring.
Althea may be referring to a couple of episodes, allegedly planned for season four which Fox aired after season three ended."

Reberg,you are correct,I did watch that episode almost immediately after the end of series three.It put me right off.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


>


Wahoo! Looks like the gang will be intact, too.

This popped up after I watched the trailer.

*"No one calls my skank a skank!*


----------



## Alexa

Oh yeah ! She is awasone !

The new season promises a lot of fun. I can't wait to wach it.


----------



## ctg

> After what felt like an eternity of near misses, the Prince of Darkness finally reveals his true physical appearance to Chloe in the _Lucifer_ season three finale setting up a potential paradigm shift heading into the critically acclaimed, supernatural crime drama’s much anticipated season four.
> 
> And even though a renewal seemed a foregone conclusion, series’ star Tom Ellis suddenly found himself fighting to keep alive one of genre television’s most imaginative offerings. Perhaps buoyed by the successful #SaveLucifer campaign and a wildly passionate fan base, Netflix came to the rescue, and viewers now have ten episodes to learn how the detective handles the news she previously dismissed as another of her egocentric partner’s fantasies. So let’s take a spoiler-free peek at the first six episodes released early to reviewers.


 Lucifer season 4 spoiler-free review: as smart and sassy as ever



> In the end, though, _Lucifer_’s journey with Netflix picks up where the series left off and continues to give viewers the intellectually challenging show they’ve come to love. And yes, it’s still retains its sass!


----------



## REBerg

All right! May 8! Less than a week away. Suddenly, Netflix seems like a good investment.


----------



## sinister42

Oh neat.  It'll be good to dive into Tom Ellis's pants this show again.


----------



## L.L.Lotte

So excited to see what Netflix have done with this. Tom Ellis is brilliant. Cant wait


----------



## ctg

It's out. All 10 episodes.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


>


----------



## REBerg

*4.01 Eveything's Okay*
This episode is everything the episode following Lucifer's "big reveal" at the end of season three should have been -- and more.


Spoiler



I doubt that anyone believed that Chloe had come to terms with Lucifer's true identity and was ready to resume detective business as usual, but I was being convinced of her progress toward acceptance near the end -- right up to the twisted conclusion.
Holy Sith! Who is that guy who handling her? Is he a mere priest, or is he Luci's Dear Old Dad?
I have no recollection from the first three seasons that Chloe is deeply religious. If she is, I can see how the idea that Satan is anything but pure evil would shake her faith to its roots and pull her into some sort of plot against Lucifer.
What is the plan? Do they just want to get Luci back up into the Silver City for his own good, or do they want to use Chloe's power over his immortality to destroy him?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.02 Somebody's Been Reading Dante's Inferno



OK, the priest may not be God (but he has worked as the Killer of Saints), and Chloe doesn't seem to be overly religious.
I was relieved when Chloe declined to continue with the plan, which seems crazy -- drug Lucifer, then perform an exorcism? How do you exorcise the Devil out of the Devil?
Linda's pregnancy will give Amenadiel a purpose for making Earth his new home, but what will their child be, celestially speaking? A demigod?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: Reply for 4.01






REBerg said:


> I doubt that anyone believed that Chloe had come to terms with Lucifer's true identity and was ready to resume detective business as usual,



I laughed out loud on the what the f... I've never seen devil so puzzled by someone accepting him as he is. Dear old Dad certainly created her to be extraordinary. We should have known that once a human could resist his charm, he couldn't stop himself from exposing himself to everyone. 



REBerg said:


> but I was being convinced of her progress toward acceptance near the end -- right up to the twisted conclusion.





REBerg said:


> I have no recollection from the first three seasons that Chloe is deeply religious. If she is, I can see how the idea that Satan is anything but pure evil would shake her faith to its roots and pull her into some sort of plot against Lucifer.



It kind of becomes apparent when she shy's away from his touch and recoils. Then Dan says to the Devil that, "We are not friends, but I'm going to give you an answer. They recoil because they hate you. They want you as far from them as possible, because your very touch, makes them to recoil in discuss." Which is the truth, if you'll think it traditionally.

Nobody in the world really wants to be with the devil, if they have good in their heart. Even some of bad people are scared of him, because of the punishment.  In a way it's Devil's reputation that makes people to freak up, before they really see the real face. Nobody really wants to get punished. Even the evil psycho's ask for forgiveness at the end, or then they accept that it's the time. 

In fact the US Marshall said, "They never change." But the Devil has changed and he is kind of liberated by the fact that his identity is out there. Maybe to Dad, he saw Lucifer being always stubborn and getting locked into his routines, unable to change and accept that the world he created for humans is moving beyond traditions.

Unlike Chloe, it took eons for the Devil to accept that "monstrous side," in himself. So, in a way, I believe Lucifer is story of redemption and acceptance.



REBerg said:


> Holy Sith! Who is that guy who handling her? Is he a mere priest, or is he Luci's Dear Old Dad?



Daddy. He was scheduled to appear in this season. And no, he's not going to be wearing Dog costume.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler: Reply for 4.01
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy. He was scheduled to appear in this season. And no, he's not going to be wearing Dog costume.





Spoiler



Funny you should reference _Preacher_. The priest was hard to recognize without his weapons and cowboy outfit.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.03 O, Ye of Little Faith, Father



It becomes increasingly less likely that Father Kinley is Lucifer's pop. I still have hope that the Almighty may yet appear as a giant Dalmatian.  
So, if Eve (last known residence, the Garden of Eden) is Luci's first love, his relationship with Chloe has no bearing on the prophesy, which, itself, would be meaningless if the fulfilling prerequisite had already been met in the days of Genesis. Yes?
Mazikeen was a standout in this episode. She freed Dan to embrace his inner vigilante, and her need to vicariously participate in Linda's pregnancy is a hoot. I loved the expression of demonic delight on her face as she asked Linda: “Is it true that human spawn erupt from their mothers’ bodies in a ceremony of blood and pain?” 
I wonder where the whole Amenadiel-Linda pending parenthood thing is going. If the conception took place while Amenadiel was mortal, their offspring should logically be completely human. Baby winglets might complicate delivery.
What's up with Ella's crisis of faith? I don't recall her having a falling out with the Big Guy last season. Of course, my failing memory may be at fault.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: Reply for 4.01






REBerg said:


> Funny you should reference _Preacher_. The priest was hard to recognize without his weapons and cowboy outfit.



I questioned Viv in regards of the outcome, and she was completely unaware of the God angle. She said: "I'm not telling you anything. You have to watch it!" LOLz


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: Reply for 4.02






REBerg said:


> I was relieved when Chloe declined to continue with the plan, which seems crazy -- drug Lucifer, then perform an exorcism? How do you exorcise the Devil out of the Devil?



It's called banishment, when you dispel the Devil from Earthly realm. Exorcism only makes him giggle, and when they refuse to listen, maybe a bit angry. At least this version. But I do wonder about the little potion, and constant reminders on the events that leads down the certain road. 

I hate that Chloe appears to be brain washed by the faux priest. She said: "Most of the stuff I read was way off." To me, it read like propaganda. Thing is that all we know is that this version is very different than the one priests and religious texts has been painting. 

Another thing we know is that she's a special person, and if God was involved, she's a special creation. Chloe even said to the faux priest, "Being around him doesn't seem to make him to person," in his book. Yet, he seemed to have all the answers. Even to the ones he could have possibly known, if he's just a human. 

Maybe the strangest thing is that Chloe shouted: "No," when the explosion engulfed the devil. It was as if she didn't really wanted him to go away. Later on she popped the question and she couldn't believe the answer: "The Devil is only vulnerable when she's close to him."

But that's the thing. Daddy's creation, and in that equation, Chloe is human, while the Faux Priest knows too much. 

Maybe the biggest surprise is that  Amenadiel is now a daddy. The only problem is that last time they did something like that, there was biblical flood, when the God got angry on the babies they were making. Hence the fallen angels were cast to hell and the last civilisation wiped out.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.03






REBerg said:


> So, if Eve (last known residence, the Garden of Eden) is Luci's first love, his relationship with Chloe has no bearing on the prophesy, which, itself, would be meaningless if the fulfilling prerequisite had already been met in the days of Genesis. Yes?



Cain was immortal, so why not Eve? If you look at old Testament, a lot of old King's lived for tens of thousands of years. These are biblical figures, who break the reality, so why not make them immortal once again?



REBerg said:


> What's up with Ella's crisis of faith? I don't recall her having a falling out with the Big Guy last season. Of course, my failing memory may be at fault.



I don't know. A new theme?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.04 All About Eve



So, Eve was a human after all and she died, went haven and found it boring after eons of happiness. She didn't even bother telling Adam that she's going to see Lucifer at City of Angels. Good girl. 

She said that Adam wouldn't love the rule breaker. That he never did, and all she was ever to Adam was something that God created. It's just I don't get how can she know so much about Earth and how it has changed to be absolutely comfortable with everything? Nothing is a surprise. 

What did surprise me was that Lucifer offered Eve "a banana, a very large banana" in the paradise. So what happened to the apple? Also if that banana was used in the "hide the banana" play, then Amediel knows nothing. It is also convenient that they are skipping the Book of Enoch. 



> “Now it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born to them, that the sons of God saw the daughters of men, that they _were _ beautiful; and they took wives for themselves of all whom they chose.
> 
> “And the Lord said, “My Spirit shall not strive with man forever, for he _is _ indeed flesh; yet his days shall be one hundred and twenty years.” There were giants on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men and they bore _children _ to them. Those _were _ the mighty men who _were _ of old, men of renown.” (Genesis 6:1-4)


 Did angels have sex with women? - Bible Christian

Maybe the biggest surprise was that Eve came back after "thousands of years" to be with Lucifer. I know Devil's charm was ridiculous, but to get dead woman to escape heaven, he must have a humongous banana.  And even wasn't even scared about his "true face." So why not?


----------



## REBerg

*More About All About Eve*


Spoiler



For a moment, when Luce got skewered by the pool cue, I thought that he had transferred his affections to Eve, so she was now making him vulnerable to injury and death. Of course, the arrival of Chloe was the cause.
I'm finding their on-again, off-again love affair to be getting a bit tedious. I suppose it's a primary source of fuel for the series, so their relationship unlikely to stabilize soon or ever. While Lucifer's mental health may suffer when he is apart from Chloe, his physical health benefits immensely.
Linda was gets my vote for most notable character in this episode. I imagine that most first-time mothers have genuine fears about their new roles. The prospect of having a winged baby understandably would inspire terror ... and high hopes for a fishing net among baby shower gifts.
"My house isn't prepared for a flying baby!" Great line from the celestial mother-to-be. Thank goodness for bubble wrap. 
​


Spoiler: READY FOR TAKE-OFF!


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.04






REBerg said:


> Linda was gets my vote for most notable character in this episode. I imagine that most first-time mothers have genuine fears about their new roles. The prospect of having a winged baby understandably would inspire terror ... and high hopes for a fishing net among baby shower gifts.
> "My house isn't prepared for a flying baby!" Great line from the celestial mother-to-be. Thank goodness for bubble wrap.



I did find that too funny. But I couldn't really understand how they managed to get all of them padded up there. I don't think there's much of space to spread angel wings, and besides the point, wouldn't the wings show up in the scans.  Just like the willy does, as they were able to identify the sex.

I also liked that Maze moved in as a nanny.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.05 - Expire Erect



I'm starting to feel tired of this concept, and unlike in the previous seasons I don't find Lucifer as funny as what it was before. I get why he would be offended about Chloe's betrayal, but fluffing between episodes with nothing progressing is a failure. Even Maze is back in his old job, hunting the bad guys and making them hurt. 

I don't understand why she cannot walk in the Lux in her demonic form or Luci to show real face to the shooter? I did find a little amusing that they had to drug Ella to get her focused. Well, not completely focused as apparently coke makes her crazier than before, and she needed some lady love to keep her head in the game. 

Maybe the biggest thing was Chloe throwing herself on top of Lucifer to save her from the bomb blast. She "was willing to sacrifice herself" to save the devil. Who does that?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



This plot was a mess. What are the odds that someone who completely disappeared years ago could be found and brought to the Lux in time to save the hostages? The little twist from victim to villain did not help.
The Eve thing has already gone on too long. We know it's going nowhere, so why stretch it out? I'm not warming to the character.
Maybe they need to devote an entire episode to Linda and Amenadiel.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.06 Orgy Pants to Work



When three people tell Lucifer to stop pretending to be something he's not, it looks like he takes it to heart.
Lucifer as purely the Devil might be a refreshing change. I don't expect it to last.
I find Eve, the partner in punishment, to be more interesting than Eve, the air-headed party girl. I would like to see the story behind Eve and Maze emerging from the penthouse elevator -- Eve toting a giant teddy bear; Maze holding a chainsaw, wearing a Miss Rodeo sash and bleeding from the nose. Probably a night to never remember.
Eve did get one of the best lines in this episode:"This world is full of dumbass rules, ... like ‘no drugs for breakfast’ and ‘put on some clothes’ "
How is it that celestial beings are forbidden to mate with humans, yet Dear Old Dad could father Jesus? A case of do as I say, not do as I do?
Also, did Lucifer deliver a killing kick to the perp in the final moment? Wouldn't that be a violation of the "no killing humans" rule?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> How is it that celestial beings are forbidden to mate with humans, yet Dear Old Dad could father Jesus? A case of do as I say, not do as I do?



That's the thing. Nobody knows, but in Jesus case it was the Archangel Gabriel who visited Virgin Mary. The end result, God in disguise and man being stupidly ignorant. Amenediel made the baby before he got his wings back. Yet, now, a new celestial is being going to born in the City of Angels.

Linda is right, Lucifer is denying him being one of them, as much as Amenedial is denying that everything's going to be fine with Linda and the new celestial being. What I find strange is that nobody in Heaven knows what really happens on Earth. 



REBerg said:


> Eve toting a giant teddy bear; Maze holding a chainsaw, wearing a Miss Rodeo sash and bleeding from the nose. Probably a night to never remember.



I did find the search in the nudist colony with all hidden, unspoken references played on the screen. They are almost going as boldly as what the Preacher has been doing in the past. I especially loved the interrogation in the hot pool. But about that scene, I do wonder where Maze got the Rodeo sash.



REBerg said:


> I find Eve, the partner in punishment, to be more interesting than Eve, the air-headed party girl.



Well, Eve did grow a lot in this episode. She even confessed about her past and how she sees things now. It makes me want to wish her happy second life, and tell her that the Devil is not right man for her, or for her needs.


I think this is the best episode of this season.


----------



## ctg

This is even better


Spoiler: 4.07 Devil is as Devil does






REBerg said:


> Also, did Lucifer deliver a killing kick to the perp in the final moment? Wouldn't that be a violation of the "no killing humans" rule?



Eye to eye was one of God's law and Lucifer is from time before that. He wasn't given restrictions in the Hell, instead he had pretty much free hands to do whatever he wanted. But all of this leads back to Father Kingley as he quoted a prophesy to Chloe about "When Devils first love walks on Earth, evil is released."

Again as humongous things happens to our beloved Devil, his wings has turned to giant demonic wings, and not the angel ones he used to cut off. Dear old Dad can be as sarcastic as anyone of us, and He is playing the long game. I still believe that Father Kingley is the God in this series as he continues having supreme knowledge about the events and the Devil himself. 

Maybe the reason for his predicament is that he is in human form, just like any other celestial beings, while they are on Earth. It's strange that Lucifer has not recognised it, but it might because Eve has been keeping him occupied. 

Is there are chance that they are moving towards larger things and the possibility of having another season of Lucifer in the small screen?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



I anticipated that the wings were going to be dramatic (maybe bright red feathers), but I didn't expect leathery bat wings.
No wonder poor Luce is so upset -- and just when he was getting back in touch with his angelic side. Dear Old Dad has a cruel sense of humor.
I found it funny that each of the women in his life is telling him that other is a bad influence on him. He's caught in a jealousy crossfire.
If Father Kinley is the Big Guy, he certainly is under deep cover as a mere priest. He should be in a higher position within the church with greater power to get his errant boy back in heaven.
The prophesy motivation seems a little weak. Still, the writers may plan to make his true identity a big reveal in the remaining episodes.
I was relieved to see that the Remiel arc was a short one. She was threatening to cut a baby from his mother's womb with what -- her double-pointed spear? The show really didn't need another celestial sibling with a limited understanding of the human race.
Holy Dad Almighty! How extensive is Lucifer’s extended family, anyway?
Why did no one react to this oddly-dressed, spear-carrying woman on the streets? Oh, I forgot. It’s L.A.
Dan and Ella were a surprise.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.08 Super Bad Boyfriend



With only three episodes remaining, burning time with Eve and Amenadiel makes me optimistic about Netflix greenlighting a fifth season.
The story of Eve has gotten more interesting, but Lucifer's efforts to break up with her were pure sit-com waste. Amenadiel's efforts to test his paternal qualifications were far more worthy of the time taken, managing to touch on current racial and educational controversies in the process.
Caleb's death was sad but not unexpected. I wondered if the celestial necklace was going to have life-restoring properties. It will certainly send the message that Caleb was special.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> With only three episodes remaining, burning time with Eve and Amenadiel makes me optimistic about Netflix greenlighting a fifth season.



Nope. You will see in the final episode why, and also a clarification that Father Kingley isn't Dear old Dad. 



REBerg said:


> The story of Eve has gotten more interesting, but Lucifer's efforts to break up with her were pure sit-com waste.



Oh yeah. I watched eight and then I watched nine, and the final episode. They are all closely linked to each other and they can be, or rather should be watched back to back. The whole second half of the season 4 explores Eve, Lucifer and Chloe relationship, while their characters grow more than what you've seen anyone doing in the past seasons. It feels like they really made effort on the second half, but allowed freedom to do old school stuff in the first half. 



REBerg said:


> I wondered if the celestial necklace was going to have life-restoring properties. It will certainly send the message that Caleb was special.



I did wonder about that too, but if you remember last seasons, it's that celestial dagger. It will kill, as a certain judge would say in the History channel program. Caleb remains dead. No resurrection.


----------



## ctg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136764882659921921


> It's Netflix to the rescue once more! After the streaming giant picked up the cancelled and beloved _Lucifer_ in 2018 and gave us a 10-episode fourth season full of incredible moments and upsetting twists, it's been confirmed that season 5 is definitely happening. Sadly, though, season 5 will be the last we see of the show. BUT it's so much more than we ever thought possible, so give yourselves a pat on the back if you joined in with the #SaveLucifer campaign - you earned it!
> 
> “We’re thrilled that _Lucifer_ fans around the world have embraced this series on Netflix, and we can’t wait to give them the big finish they’ve all been waiting for,” Netflix said in a statement.
> 
> Executive producers Ildy Modrovich and Joe Henderson added “We are so incredibly thankful to Netflix for resurrecting our show last season, and now letting us finish the story of _Lucifer_ on our terms. Most importantly, we want to thank the fans for their incredible passion and support. The best is yet to come!!”


 Lucifer season 5 cast, plot and more


----------



## REBerg

REBerg said:


> With only three episodes remaining, burning time with Eve and Amenadiel makes me optimistic about Netflix greenlighting a fifth season.





ctg said:


> Nope. You will see in the final episode why, and also a clarification that Father Kingley isn't Dear old Dad.


 
I finally watched the last two episodes of S4, so I didn't dare look at anything posted here since episode 8.
Hah! I knew things couldn't be satisfactorily resolved with so few episodes left in the can.


Spoiler



Lucifer sitting alone, atop his towering throne, back in his devilish domain, would have been a helluva an empty way to end the series -- especially after the love declaration -- three words fans have been waiting to hear from both sides for four seasons.
I loved how the demonic revolt fell flat after Mr. Scratch assumed his true form and gave them hell. Chloe's love-struck look at her "man" after he re-asserted his rightful authority and got his props was unmistakably foreshadowing.


So, how long must we wait before S5?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Lucifer sitting alone, atop his towering throne, back in his devilish domain, would have been a helluva an empty way to end the series -- especially after the love declaration -- three words fans have been waiting to hear from both sides for four seasons.



Well, yeah. It would have been kind of perfect ending. No hope for Chloe or finding out why she was Created, and the Devil has to be in business for God knows for how long. To me it was disappointing to see how easily he went back there at the end. The Devil knew his holiday was over and there was no chance for another one, so he just left. 

Is Eve going to have to live a normal life? Does Chloe ever know what she was really to the devil? And how Father Kingley knew so much?





REBerg said:


> So, how long must we wait before S5?



A year. But I hope they'll grant them 13 instead of 10. Gaiman also has to get involved if they're going to wrap this up perfectly. 

What happened to all our other commentators? I don't mind talking just you, as we get along so well, but I expect girls to say something.


----------



## REBerg

Maybe they don't have Netflix subscriptions? Although, I hear that real life sometimes gets in the way of television watching.


----------



## REBerg

From Wikipedia:


> On June 6, 2019, Netflix renewed the series for a fifth, and originally final, season of ten episodes.[37] The episode count for the fifth season was later raised to 16.[38] The fifth season will be released in two batches of eight episodes each,[23] starting August 21, 2020.[39]
> 
> On June 23, 2020, Netflix officially renewed the series for a sixth and final season of ten episodes.[40][41]



I didn't know that the series was back until today.
Looks like we'll have at least 26 new episodes to enjoy. Who knows? Netflix may change its mind again and opt for a season 7.


----------



## Narkalui

I hope so


----------



## vanye

I stopped watching after the third season. Thought it was losing track. Does it get better again?


----------



## Droflet

I know what you mean, vanye. Two brilliant seasons, then, something broke in the machine. The humor was all but gone and it became just another cop show. Sad, really.


----------



## vanye

Ok, so I won‘t have to worry about getting the other seasons. Good to know.


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> From Wikipedia:I didn't know that the series was back until today.
> Looks like we'll have at least 26 new episodes to enjoy. Who knows? Netflix may change its mind again and opt for a season 7.



I watched the first part of S5 and enjoyed it, almost as much as previous seasons. I didn't like that we have to wait until February 2021 for the 2nd part. 

There are some interesting tweests, but I cannot say which one without spoiling the thread.


----------



## REBerg

Alexa said:


> I watched the first part of S5 and enjoyed it, almost as much as previous seasons. I didn't like that we have to wait until February 2021 for the 2nd part.
> 
> There are some interesting tweests, but I cannot say which one without spoiling the thread.





Spoiler



Watched the first two episodes. I thought it was hilarious that Satan, King of Hell, would have an "evil twin."


----------



## Alexa

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the first two episodes. I thought it was hilarious that Satan, King of Hell, would have an "evil twin."



Me too. I hope Lucifer can send him in Hell to replace him


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 5.04 It Never Ends Well for the Chicken



Loved this film noir tour de force!
The gender-bending was hilarious and kept me guessing which cast members were playing their new, black-and-white roles.
The soundtrack was really spot-on.


----------



## Alexa

I will have to watch the episode again, as I don't remember the details.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 5.06



Who would have guessed that the cure for a fussy baby would be playing peekaboo with Lucifer's true "devil face"? 
Amenadiel should invest in a mask, assuming he doesn't have some special face-making powers of his own. I don't know how well Daniel is going to handle seeing the real Lucifer, courtesy of meddling Michael.
I hope that Lucifer and Chloe finally consummating their long-smoldering desires doesn't spoil the rest of the series. Releasing the sexual tension in _Moonlighting_ was the beginning of the end for that show.


----------



## Alexa

I've just watched watching the last episode from Season 5. 



Spoiler: Spolier Final S5



Finally we see God and the other angels. Not what I was expecting for.



I can't wait to see Season 6 and final season. Apparently they have already finished filming it.


----------



## REBerg

*5.10 Bloody Celestial Karaoke Jam*


Spoiler



OK -- God, after four and a half seasons of suspense, turning out to be  "The Allstate Guy," was a little disappointing, but this episode was both hilarious and impressive.
I've always hated it when an entire  non-musical show cast unexpectedly bursting into choreographed song and dance, but now I know why.
God.
Who else would be capable of making a group of mortals perform so precisely for his own amusement? And laugh-out-loud funny each number was, especially when the murder victim briefly gets up and joins the celebration in "Another One Bites the Dust."
Yet, I wondered why The Almighty was spending so much time on Earth messing with his offspring. The concept of the most all-powerful and eternal being in the Universe losing his powers is absolutely mind-boggling.
I can't wait to see where this is going in the remaining six episodes of the season.
Hey! I don't have to wait. Binge on!


----------



## Alexa

It will make more sense in the next episodes.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: Is This Really How It's Going To End?!



R.I.P. Dan. He didn't last long after God disintegrated and reassembled him.
I wondered why poor Dan had been the center of such an elaborate prank in 5.12, Daniel Espinoza: Naked and Afraid. I guess they just wanted to give a full-series supporting character a great screen time sendoff.


----------



## Alexa

A bit too early to say good bye to Dan  









						Lucifer season 6: Everything you need to know
					

The devil's in the details...




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 5.16 A Chance at a Happy Ending



Unlike the many series canceled so abruptly they are not given the chance to produce a decent ending, _Lucifer_ got one acceptable finale here and will get another more polished (they promise) one in the 10-episode_ final _final season six.
I cannot envision what will occupy Lucifer for the next nine episodes, now that he has gained the Silver City Throne and become the all-seeing, all-knowing ruler of Heaven and Earth -- staffing problems? work rules? other administrative headaches?
"...late 2021 at the absolute earliest" seems like a long wait.


----------



## Alexa

We can bet he will have staffing problems and administrative headaches.   

Most of all, he will have to learn to think about others and see the bigger picture. This looks like an impossible task after 5 seasons where he was *me, me, me*. His twin brother seems a better replacement in Hell.


----------



## Alexa

He's back on Neflix, starting September 10.


----------



## Droflet

Someone's going to do it, so it may as well be me. Looks like a devilishly good time to be had by all. Drof slinks away to the slink parlor.


----------



## Alexa

The trailer announces another hilarious season. I hope we can have some fun before saying good by to Lucifer.


----------



## .matthew.

I loved the first seasons but the Netflix ones were so dull with the constant every character having their therapy sessions with every other character all the time. Felt too much like tell not show.

Still, I'll give this season a try, even if I have to force myself to watch the remainder of season 5 I gave up on


----------



## althea

I know the plots are beyond ridiculous, but somehow the characters keep dragging me back to watch this show.
I haven't told anyone that I watch Lucifer. I think my family would be wondering about my sanity, if I did.


----------



## Droflet

And it's such a pity since the first two seasons were hilarious. Yet, I keep watching too. Oh well Althea, I guess when they come to take you away they'll have to find room for me, too.


----------



## REBerg

Droflet said:


> Someone's going to do it, so it may as well be me. Looks like a devilishly good time to be had by all. Drof slinks away to the slink parlor.


If not, there will be Hell to pay.


althea said:


> I know the plots are beyond ridiculous, but somehow the characters keep dragging me back to watch this show.
> I haven't told anyone that I watch Lucifer. I think my family would be wondering about my sanity, if I did.





Droflet said:


> And it's such a pity since the first two seasons were hilarious. Yet, I keep watching too. Oh well Althea, I guess when they come to take you away they'll have to find room for me, too.


Be sure to drop by my room. I'll show you around the place. 
I'm looking forward to meeting you both.


----------



## Alexa

It's not like we have too many funny shows and these days we need something to make us laugh. I keep watching it too.


----------



## Alexa

I hate to say good by to this show. I'm a bit dissapointed of the end, kinda expected, but I still enjoyed to watch the last episodes. Some parts were really hilarious, so I'm sure I will watch them again as soon as I will have the chance.


----------



## REBerg

I didn't realize that Netflix released the final 10 episodes this month. I know what I'll be watching for the next week or so.


----------



## Alexa

I believe they released them Friday. I kept watching the episodes until I realised none was left. *sigh*


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



The final ten were not what I expected, but I loved them anyway.
I had envisioned a Silver City setting in which Lucifer/God struggled with administrative problems, politics and religious enigmas. I was surprised when the showrunners decided instead to stall Lucifer's ascension for most of the final season.
I was disappointed that Lucifer opted to be a guilt therapist in Hell instead of taking his hard-won throne. I'm sure, however, that Amenadiel will make a fair and wise Almighty.
My expectations that the end would be emotional -- on both sides of the screen -- were fully met in the final two episodes. Another series I'll miss,


----------



## Alexa

I expected to see more activity in the Silver City, too. However. we know that the angels left alone started to grant all wishes, no matter how stupid.   

I suppose it was too much to expect Lucifer as new Almighty and help everyone else. Amendiel is definetly a better choice. 

I don't know what to think about Chloe. She should be in Heaven. 

Nice touch with the new angels. And Maze. Not so bad on Earth after all. 

I will miss the series too. Nothing funny from Hollywood yet.


----------



## New

Let it end ... I have years of internship as a manager in the GoGo industry in Europe - that's why I started watching this series ... there is nothing about clubs there, I do not understand why they mentioned them at all advertising this tv show


----------



## .matthew.

Finally got around to the last couple of seasons and man, did that walk itself off a cliff. Season 6 was total tripe, all blah blah blah with a complete nonsense plot. The whole thing felt like a flashback episode with a little extra weirdness thrown in. 

All in all, I have to applaud Netflix for making sure the fans wouldn't be asking for yet another season after that, since they didn't even really want to make the sixth in the first place


----------

